# 05/20 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread: Before Double Or Nothing



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Fenix vs. OC and MJF vs. Marko as matches interest me. But honestly the best thing on the show will probably be the face off with Arn & Jake.


----------



## Britz94xD (May 17, 2019)

Wow they actually got Mike Tyson to appear on the show. Maybe they can convince him to do a boxing match like Piper vs Mr T (but good).

All they need now is that Logan Paul guy vs MJF in a "real" boxing match = $$$. The teen girls will lose their minds.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

I really hope this is one of those shows that ends up much better than it appears on paper. Hopefully, with the Stadium Stampede match now made official, that means Hangman will be making his grand return.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

I'm not expecting much in terms of great in ring action. This will probably be more about story building and intensifying the feuds for Double of Nothing. 

Out of the current matches, Shida/Nyla, the Casino ladder match and Mox/Brodie can do with more buildup. They should go deeper into the history between Mox and Brodie, have a video promo to hype the match up. The card overall looks good but the main event is pretty meh.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

Really enjoyed that road to episode.


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

Sammy has to beat Matt Hardy, right?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Interested in seeing how Moxley/Vance goes down. 

I assume it ends up in a beat down with Dark Order looking strong again.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Clique said:


>


Wow, this is good. 

Brilliant promo from MJF, really puts Jungle Boy over, hopefully these two can tear the house down because it could be a real star maker for Jungle Boy, who already looked great against Jericho. 

Brodie and Moxley doing their absolute best to sell this world championship match, they done well here. Which is good as some people still need convincing.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

How insane is it that someone maybe 5 people knew about 2 weeks ago is getting a match against the AEW World Champion this week?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> How insane is it that someone maybe 5 people knew about 2 weeks ago is getting a match against the AEW World Champion this week?


He's been wrestling for near on 20 years. Who the hell hasn't heard of him?


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

Cult03 said:


> How insane is it that someone maybe 5 people knew about 2 weeks ago is getting a match against the AEW World Champion this week?


Who are you on about?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

El Hammerstone said:


> I really hope this is one of those shows that ends up much better than it appears on paper. Hopefully, with the Stadium Stampede match now made official, that means Hangman will be making his grand return.


I'd expect so as the plan for the talent is to remain in the hotel location through Saturday. Not sure if they'll tape May 27th Dynamite this weekend as well, or do a 27th live and tape the next night for the June 3rd show. I think they probably will tape the May 27th episode on Sunday or Monday with the next live show then June 3rd

I wonder if the Bucks go back in self-quarantine - just come out for the PPV spot. Or with the new testing they're more comfortable. I'd wait a couple days in Fla in self-isolation before leaving back to Cali though and want one of those tests right before I left. Give potential exposure a couple days to have spread to better show on the test before potentially exposing my young family.





kazarn said:


> Sammy has to beat Matt Hardy, right?


Most likely a non-finish brawl where IC's numbers advantage finally evaporates as Bucks and Page return to make the save

No.10 vs Moxley can't end in another beatdown unless it leads to a special enforcer added to the title match at DoNII to keep Creepers at bat. A certain man with a baseball bat who has experience fighting off groups of attackers.

So is QT Marshall going to start using the Diamond Cutter? Either way I can support what they're trying to so with him and DDP's interactions. I still think it's too late though.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

kazarn said:


> Sammy has to beat Matt Hardy, right?


gosh i hope so. i dont know why hardy has been booked strong tbh.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Matt vs Sammy will probably main event the show. Will lead to the Inner Circle beating on Matt Hardy only for the Bucks and Hangman to make their returns and even the score I assume and the show ends with a brawl. 

You'd hope this could potentially lead to Moxley being frustrated that he's the world champion yet not main eventing leading to the inevitable Moxley vs heel Cody match.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Erik. said:


> He's been wrestling for near on 20 years. Who the hell hasn't heard of him?


Fuck, my bad. I forgot that Preston Vance made his debut when he was 8 years old.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Danielallen1410 said:


> Who are you on about?


Who do you think, Garty?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Erik. said:


> Matt vs Sammy will probably main event the show. Will lead to the Inner Circle beating on Matt Hardy only for the Bucks and Hangman to make their returns and even the score I assume and the show ends with a brawl.
> 
> You'd hope this could potentially lead to Moxley being frustrated that he's the world champion yet not main eventing leading to the inevitable Moxley vs heel Cody match.


Goddamn Cody. If he faces Moxley, the Moxley fans better prepare, because that’s where Moxley’s reign ends.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> Fuck, my bad. I forgot that Preston Vance made his debut when he was 8 years old.


Apologies, I thought you were talking about the fact Brodie Lee was being put in a match for the title. 

Personally don't see anything wrong with Moxley being put in a match with a Dark Order member in the build up to a match with the leader of said group. 

But each to their own.



bdon said:


> Goddamn Cody. If he faces Moxley, the Moxley fans better prepare, because that’s where Moxley’s reign ends.


Maybe. 

But this is the same Cody who didn't even put himself on last when he was in a world title match.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Erik. said:


> Apologies, I thought you were talking about the fact Brodie Lee was being put in a match for the title.
> 
> Personally don't see anything wrong with Moxley being put in a match with a Dark Order member in the build up to a match with the leader of said group.
> 
> But each to their own.


I forgive you

I didn't say it was bad. I said it was crazy. From numerous standpoints. Cody Vance, debuts weeks ago on Dark, puts on a mask and gets to wrestle the world champ. Crazy. Moxley, wins the championship, gets a weird run where he seems to lose his steam and is somehow wrestling someone most people hadn't heard of 2 weeks ago. Crazy. 

You guys are too defensive of every single thing this company does that you literally tried to argue that Preston Vance had been wrestling for 20 years because you didn't read my post properly. Now that's crazy.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> I forgive you
> 
> I didn't say it was bad. I said it was crazy. From numerous standpoints. Cody Vance, debuts weeks ago on Dark, puts on a mask and gets to wrestle the world champ. Crazy. Moxley, wins the championship, gets a weird run where he seems to lose his steam and is somehow wrestling someone most people hadn't heard of 2 weeks ago. Crazy.
> 
> You guys are too defensive of every single thing this company does that you literally tried to argue that Preston Vance had been wrestling for 20 years because you didn't read my post properly. Now that's crazy.


If anyone is being honest, the tea leaves will tell you exactly why Moxley’s booking is like it is now.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> *If anyone is being honest,* the tea leaves will tell you exactly why Moxley’s booking is like it is now.


Yeah, like that will happen.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> you literally tried to argue that Preston Vance had been wrestling for 20 years because you didn't read my post properly. Now that's crazy.


No, I didn't. I tried to argue Harper had been wrestling for 20 years..


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Erik. said:


> No, I didn't. I tried to argue Harper had been wrestling for 20 years..


You thought he was talking about Brodie, because you didnt read properly ans started defenfing what you tjought he talked about. That basically defines „crazy“


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

fabi1982 said:


> You thought he was talking about Brodie, because you didnt read properly ans started defenfing what you tjought he talked about. That basically defines „crazy“


Eh? 

I didn't defend anything. I told him I misread his comment.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Erik. said:


> Matt vs Sammy will probably main event the show. Will lead to the Inner Circle beating on Matt Hardy only for the Bucks and Hangman to make their returns and even the score I assume and the show ends with a brawl.
> 
> You'd hope this could potentially lead to Moxley being frustrated that he's the world champion yet not main eventing leading to the inevitable Moxley vs heel Cody match.


It's Dynamite. Nobody gives a shit about main eventing Dynamite. Moxley has main evented every PPV he's been a part of, so that would be a terrible reason to start a feud.

However, Moxley vs Cody is inevitable down the line. Also, Cody will undoubtedly be the first Elite member to win the world title. I just hope it doesn't happen before MJF can get a title reign. I'd like to see him be the first to pin Moxley.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

AEWMoxley said:


> It's Dynamite. Nobody gives a shit about main eventing Dynamite. Moxley has main evented every PPV he's been a part of, so that would be a terrible reason to start a feud.
> 
> However, Moxley vs Cody is inevitable down the line. Also, Cody will undoubtedly be the first Elite member to win the world title. I just hope it doesn't happen before MJF can get a title reign. I'd like to see him be the first to pin Moxley.


Main eventing Double or Nothing mate. Because he isn't...

Gets given the title and in his first PPV defence, gets pushed to the back because he isn't 'Elite'


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Erik. said:


> Main eventing Double or Nothing mate. Because he isn't...
> 
> Gets given the title and in his first PPV defence, gets pushed to the back because he isn't 'Elite'


You were referring to Matt vs Sammy main eventing Dynamite in your post.

The world title match will obviously main event DON.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

AEWMoxley said:


> You were referring to Matt vs Sammy main eventing Dynamite in your post.
> 
> The world title match will obviously main event DON.


I bet you it doesn't.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Erik. said:


> I bet you it doesn't.


It's pretty easy to predict what will main event AEW PPVs. They've always put the hottest act in that spot. All you have to do is look who at who has generated the highest quarter hour increase since going live, the most YouTube views, the most Google searches, etc. That's still Moxley.

They go with whoever generates the most interest in order to keep as many viewers watching throughout the PPV as possible. If that person happens to also be the world champion, it makes all the more likely.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

AEWMoxley said:


> It's pretty easy to predict what will main event AEW PPVs. They've always put the hottest act in that spot. All you have to do is look who at who has generated the highest quarter hour increase since going live, the most YouTube views, the most Google searches, etc. That's still Moxley.
> 
> They go with whoever generates the most interest in order to keep as many viewers watching throughout the PPV as possible. If that person happens to also be the world champion, it makes all the more likely.


Then it's a shame he won't then isn't it?


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Erik. said:


> Then it's a shame he won't then isn't it?


He will. It's a business move, and it's one that's made regularly by any company who runs PPVs.

They'll have plenty of other opportunities to start an angle between Moxley and Cody. Once Cody turns heel, that will be an easy feud to book.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

AEWMoxley said:


> He will. It's a business move, and it's one that's made regularly by any company who runs PPVs.
> 
> They'll have plenty of other opportunities to start an angle between Moxley and Cody. Once Cody turns heel, that will be an easy feud to book.


I am one who believes a world title should always main event, regardless. 

I just don't think it will.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> I forgive you
> 
> I didn't say it was bad. I said it was crazy. From numerous standpoints. Cody Vance, debuts weeks ago on Dark, puts on a mask and gets to wrestle the world champ. Crazy. Moxley, wins the championship, gets a weird run where he seems to lose his steam and is somehow wrestling someone most people hadn't heard of 2 weeks ago. Crazy.
> 
> You guys are too defensive of every single thing this company does that you literally tried to argue that Preston Vance had been wrestling for 20 years because you didn't read my post properly. Now that's crazy.


It's a fair point to make especially since rankings are meant to matter. Only the very best should be in contention to even get a match with Moxley because presumably if you beat Moxley in a 1 on 1 match you're automatically a top contender.

Frankie Kazarian was enough of a stretch but from a kayfabe perspective this random dude is going up against your World Champion having accomplished nothing in AEW. I bet he goes back and forth with Moxley for a while also.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Moxley currently has the worst title reign of all-time. I couldn’t type “lmao” enough times to iterate how badly they’ve dropped the ball with him.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

bdon said:


> Moxley currently has the worst title reign of all-time. I couldn’t type “lmao” enough times to iterate how badly they’ve dropped the ball with him.


I mean, its definitely the worst in AEWs history.

So WWE and AEW have now both dropped the ball with Moxley... Hmm, what's the common denominator here.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

Cult03 said:


> Fuck, my bad. I forgot that Preston Vance made his debut when he was 8 years old.


Ffs are you actually complaining about this?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Danielallen1410 said:


> Ffs are you actually complaining about this?


I know we've already established that you struggle with reading back on page one but there's literally only two pages worth of words here. If you go back to page one you'll realize it wasn't a complaint. Is it that difficult to read through everything to gain context before you embarrass yourself, Garty?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> Moxley currently has the worst title reign of all-time. I couldn’t type “lmao” enough times to iterate how badly they’ve dropped the ball with him.


WOAT? Calm down lol. They haven’t dropped the ball with anything, he’s barely had a reign as champion yet and whether you want to ignore the situation or not, the pandemic is also holding back the reigns potential. Even then it hasn’t been that bad. I would say the only low point has been his match with Hager, which was pretty shitty.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> It's a fair point to make especially since rankings are meant to matter. Only the very best should be in contention to even get a match with Moxley because presumably if you beat Moxley in a 1 on 1 match you're automatically a top contender.
> 
> Frankie Kazarian was enough of a stretch but from a kayfabe perspective this random dude is going up against your World Champion having accomplished nothing in AEW. I bet he goes back and forth with Moxley for a while also.


I think it's fine because #10 is a prospect. He has a great look and he's probably someone AEW wants to do something with in the future.

It's not the same as Alan Eagles/Engles/Angels getting a bunch of offense in on Kenny Omega IMO


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Everything looks decent tonight except for MJF/Marko. The card is not intriguing enough for a go-home show though IMO. Hopefully it ends up being hyped with Page, the Bucks, and maybe even PAC returning.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Everything looks decent tonight except for MJF/Marko. The card is not intriguing enough for a go-home show though IMO. Hopefully it ends up being hyped with Page, the Bucks, and maybe even PAC returning.


I think MJF is going to do something sadistic to poor Marko.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Geeee said:


> I think MJF is going to do something sadistic to poor Marko.


I predict he "breaks" his arm with Salt of the Earth. Right before he wrecks Jungle Boy at DON.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Geeee said:


> I think it's fine because #10 is a prospect. He has a great look and he's probably someone AEW wants to do something with in the future.
> 
> It's not the same as Alan Eagles/Engles/Angels getting a bunch of offense in on Kenny Omega IMO


Angels has been looking more legit over the last 2 weeks

think he has potential


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Angels has been looking more legit over the last 2 weeks
> 
> think he has potential


And hes only 22.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


> And hes only 22.


Only 22!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Angels has been looking more legit over the last 2 weeks
> 
> think he has potential


I thought Cody tweeted something implying that Angels, and most of the other covid jobbers were moving on


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Geeee said:


> I thought Cody tweeted something implying that Angels, and most of the other covid jobbers were moving on


not that i’ve seen

might be 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Erik. said:


> And hes only 22.


Tough paper round


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Wonder will they do a 'RIP Gaspard' beforehand

The brothers Rhodes wouldve known him well surely?


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Aedubya said:


> Wonder will they do a 'RIP Gaspard' beforehand
> 
> The brothers Rhodes wouldve known him well surely?


Probably. AEW did tweet their regards.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Anyone see the Jim Ross interview with Ariel Helwani? Apparently Tony took Jim and Moxley to the UFC Fight Night on Saturday. The only 3 fans in attendance. Tony's friendship with Dana paid off.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

It's LIVE. Should be fun. And should be fucking good, considering its the last go home show for a PPV coming up. They have their shot here to convince anyone who is undecided on the fence.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Confirmed that the stadium stampede match is the main event at DON


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Oracle said:


> Confirmed that the stadium stampede match is the main event at DON


As it should be.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Stadium Stampede will be fun as fuck. That alone may be worth the purchase.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Stadium Stampede is the hottest storyline, it should main event. Just like how Moxley/Omega main evented over Jericho/Cody.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

AEWMoxley said:


> You were referring to Matt vs Sammy main eventing Dynamite in your post.
> 
> The world title match will obviously main event DON.


That didn't aged well.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Oracle said:


> Confirmed that the stadium stampede match is the main event at DON


Really? Lol.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Really? Lol.


The things is if you put the stampede match before the Mox vs Harper match, the match Mox vs Harper match is going to look like shit.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Really? Lol.


Yes it was on there Pre Dynamite youtube video


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> The things is if you put the stampede match before the Mox vs Harper match, the match Mox vs Harper match is going to look like shit.


It looks even worse that your top match going into a PPV is Matt Hardy seeking revenge against Chris Jericho for breaking his drone.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I honestly did not realize DoN was this weekend with all the craziness in the world going on.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

They just said in the video package to start the show that Moxley Vs Brodie is the main event which is probably how it should be.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> That didn't aged well.


But they just announced that the GOAT is main eventing, as I told you he would.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Lol the fuck? 

thats pretty poor information about the main event then.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Should be a great show !


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Geeee said:


> *MJF is going to do something sadistic to Marko*.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

So nice of rule follower Moxley to allow the guy who stole his belt give his promo.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Brodie Lee is so dull.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

One of the most boring promos ive ever heard.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> So nice of rule follower Moxley to allow the guy who stole his belt give his promo.


Yeah great point. What a good guy standing backstage allowing his opponent to cut a promo with his belt without running out and taking the fight to him.

Either he's stupid or scared.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Good start. So is Seth Rollins an Exalted One knock off?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

I think it's really windy


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Are Grayson and Uno still stuck in Canada and unable to travel or something? I do believe things will pick up a little for Dark Order when they're back so Brodie can take a step back a little.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Are we just going to skip over AEW's Cena-like poop comment? This company is WWE-lite.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I would not wrestle wearing an earring. It’s just asking to get caught on something.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah great point. What a good guy standing backstage allowing his opponent to cut a promo with his belt without running out and taking the fight to him.
> 
> Either he's stupid or scared.


If you start with that kind of logic then we can say that type of things with 99% of what happen in a wrestling show.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Good start to the show. I do enjoy Brodie Lee. Though I do agree that his promos are obviously scripted which is weird coming from AEW who don't normally script promos. I want to hear Brodie talk from the heart.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I very much like Mox adopting the Gotch Piledriver from Murder Grandpa Minoru Suzuki.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> Are we just going to skip over AEW's Cena-like poop comment? This company is WWE-lite.


Yeah I was going to say, can you imagine the nWo getting out of a limo and someone saying "poop?"


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Who's the African American dude in the Dark Order (on the left of the pic) - He's bigger(at least taller) than all except Brodie himself. And John Silver looks so tiny, especially holding that monster belt.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Good start to the show. I do enjoy Brodie Lee. Though I do agree that his promos are obviously scripted which is weird coming from AEW who don't normally script promos. I want to hear Brodie talk from the heart.


I mean it's probably him who scripted his own promo


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Good job so far


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> If you start with that kind of logic then we can say that type of things with 99% of what happen in a wrestling show.


The guy is desperate to get his championship back that he has every right to regain. He turned up last week looking pissed about the entire situation but this week he's chill about it again. Makes no sense.

Match was solid though.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> I mean it's probably him who scripted his own promo


Good point


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I actually kinda like Ten. I like that they are giving character development to the masked goons in the dark order. It's better then having just random no name guys in masks.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

Actually starting to enjoy Brodie Lee after being totally underwhelmed the first few weeks.

his character is really coming on in my opinion. I like the way the dark order are clearly a cult with him bullying and having no respect for them.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Uno and Grayson are in Canada until at least June 21st as border will be closed until then.

Brodie Lee was given the Dark Order to make his own and given wide creative control - he's booking his own character and group here style/character wise.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

That segment was good.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Brodie Lee’s promo continue to underwhelm for me, but I liked Mox’s performance and the promo afterwards.

Again, sadly just doesn’t feel anywhere close to a World Title Match.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Excalibur said Moxley-Brodie is the main event at DoN.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The Butcher has some 10/10 street clothes lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Mox has good intensity.

MJF better break multiple bones here on Marko.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

FiteTv have quite a lot of problem tonight


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Danielallen1410 said:


> Actually starting to enjoy Brodie Lee after being totally underwhelmed the first few weeks.
> 
> his character is really coming on in my opinion. I like the way the dark order are clearly a cult with him bullying and having no respect for them.


His character is okay hes not good on the mic tho.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Moxley vs Brodie with MIke Tyson as outside enforcer would have made so much more sense for the main event.


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Uno and Grayson are in Canada until at least June 21st as border will be closed until then.
> 
> Brodie Lee was given the Dark Order to make his own and given wide creative control - he's booking his own character and group here style/character wise.


I think the plus with Uno & Grayson coming back is Brodie can be the 'leader' and have the rest do his dirty work for him and he just takes the big moments. Right now I think he's a little overexposed in his role and I believe that's the reasons for the mixed reviews, some love him.. some hate him.
I think he's doing just fine and I enjoy the Brodie Lee character. It's good to have a big man who can talk.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

They are slowly making The Dark Order more interesting. I mean we have to admit it's at least better then it used to be. If they continue to treat each masked good as their own characters I think it would be pretty good. Before it was just random goons who crawled on the floor and looked stupid.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> FiteTv have quite a lot of problem tonight


Same for me here. It’s constantly buffering.


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> They are slowly making The Dark Order more interesting. I mean we have to admit it's at least better then it used to be. If they continue to treat each masked good as their own characters I think it would be pretty good. Before it was just random goons who crawled on the floor and looked stupid.


Yeah, at least now they're wearing suits. The horrible under armour tops and baggy pants they first had made them look ridiculous.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> FiteTv have quite a lot of problem tonight


It's always the audio


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

That is the Moxley I’d like to see more of. Have him mow down motherfuckers every week


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Brodie is fantastic on the mic. Enjoyed the match, enjoyed the segment even more.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cool Moxley segment post match, hopefully MJF kills Marko


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

MJF is great.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> *hopefully MJF kills Marko*


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Why do these announcers put Marko over every week? Call him what he is.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> They are slowly making The Dark Order more interesting. I mean we have to admit it's at least better then it used to be. If they continue to treat each masked good as their own characters I think it would be pretty good. Before it was just random goons who crawled on the floor and looked stupid.


agree


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

"Whose child is this?"

MJF is at least doing a match like this properly.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Do you think Bryce Remsberg could take Marko Stunt?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RIP Shad, glad they brought it up


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

MJF embarrassing Marko Stunted.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Geeee said:


> Do you think Bryce Remsberg could take Marko Stunt?


a 14 year old could take Marko


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Thank you, Wardlow.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

OK this went from great to dumb really quick.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

You have to respect Stunt for taking the shit kickings he does if nothing else


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Why do these announcers put Marko over every week? Call him what he is.


Thats their job.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

The problem with MJF no selling everything Stunt does is half of the roster has already sold for him, including the ex-world champ. They've already done the damage.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MJF is playing too much lol just beat him


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn i wonder if MJF will lose to Jungle Boy?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Marko needs to get on Pac’s workout plan. He could look majorly swole at his height.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wardlow and MJF should just go full TV-MA and wishbone Marko.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

Actually enjoyed that


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Marko’s offense and that MJF’s selling.


----------



## SteveC484 (May 17, 2020)

Cornette is losing his mind watching MJF go 20 minutes with Marko Stunt


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

What happened prior to this match


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Marko is getting offense in on MJF...


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

AEW STOP LETTING MARKO GET FUCKING MOMENTUM AGAINST YOUR FUTURE WORLD CHAMPION


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> Damn i wonder if MJF will lose to Jungle Boy?


Don't be silly, MJF isn't losing.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

SteveC484 said:


> Cornette is losing his mind watching MJF go 20 minutes with Marko Stunt


I did not mind the length at first because a guy like MJF just really wants to mess with him and show off. But letting him get in a few moves was again ridiculous.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Wardlow casualy Walking out of the ring XD


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wardlow almost tripped ! LOL


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

That match went exactly as I thought it would, which isn't good.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> Wardlow casualy Walking out of the ring XD


Yep like no fucks given. HAHA.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I can’t be the only one who saw Wardlow almost fall on the ramp right? Lol.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

That was awful. This is meant to be your future star and Marko is getting moves in on him and now MJF is putting him over saying "You lasted longer than people thought you would"


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Wardlow casualy Walking out of the ring XD


Yeah I really like when the big guys do not rush out like chickens. He stood his ground and smirked.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Marko is such trash.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I hope the same people that complain about the Dark Order are also critical of Jurassic Express who are the biggest cartoons in AEW.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> What happened prior to this match


Brodie cut a C+ promo and Moxley killed 10, after the match he demanded Brodie bring out his title or he would break 10's arm, Brodie refused and Mox "breaks" his arm which is wrapped in a chair, good Mox post match segment but weak promo from Brodie


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jake and Arn on the mic next? FUCK YES!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

ironcladd1 said:


> I hope the same people that complain about the Dark Order are also critical of Jurassic Express who are the biggest cartoons in AEW.


No, you are only allowed by AEW law to complain about Dark Order, otherwise you are a hater.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> That was awful. This is meant to be your future star and Marko is getting moves in on him and now MJF is putting him over saying "You lasted longer than people thought you would"


Batista sold also a bit for Nunzio and nobody was crying about it.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Hmm Jake's theme is just sort of a knockoff of his WWF theme. :/


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> That was awful. This is meant to be your future star and Marko is getting moves in on him and now MJF is putting him over saying "You lasted longer than people thought you would"


Agreed. At the very least he could've followed that up with "only because I allowed you to" or something along those lines.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Marko obviously has a size issue. But its compounded by the fact that he's a goofball and frankly isn't really that good of an athlete. He has no business getting any offense in on anybody.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Batista sold also a bit for Nunzio and nobody was crying about it.


Nunzio is 5'7, 170 pounds...


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

ironcladd1 said:


> I hope the same people that complain about the Dark Order are also critical of Jurassic Express who are the biggest cartoons in AEW.


Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus are good. Marko is the only problem and he rightfully gets shit on


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This is gonna be a scathing back and forth promo I predict


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

ironcladd1 said:


> I hope the same people that complain about the Dark Order are also critical of Jurassic Express who are the biggest cartoons in AEW.


Naw. IMO Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus are dope and Marko Stunt is bringing them down


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Arn about to spine buster Jake through that table..


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> Batista sold also a bit for Nunzio and nobody was crying about it.


You will defend ANYTHING.

Nunzio is much bigger, looks like he's seen the inside of a gym and has a legitimate fight background. Marko looks like most peoples 13 year old brothers and to be honest I've seen 13-14 year olds bigger than him.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Mike Tyson still hasn't said a word about his AEW appearance on any of his social media haha


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Arn Anderson vs Jake Roberts, did they ever fight?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

It's always great to see Jake the Snake doing his thing. It's surreal watching him in 2020 after what he's been through.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Jake, Arn, and Tony all in the ring gives me some nice old school feelings.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Geeee said:


> Hmm Jake's theme is just sort of a knockoff of his WWF theme. :/


Most of the legends themes are. Jake, Arn, Gunn, Brett


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Lheurch said:


> Nunzio is 5'7, 170 pounds...


Nunzio is 13cm taller and and 23kg heavier than Stunt

Batista is 15cm taller and was more or less 30kg heavier than MJF.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Lheurch said:


> Nunzio is 5'7, 170 pounds...


Yea and Batista was 6' 6" 290 lbs


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Is Arn wearing a tie under a t-shirt???


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Marking out RN for these two


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

After looking 40 for 35 years, Arn finally starting to look his age.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Nunzio is 13cm taller and and 23kg heavier than Stunt
> 
> Batista is 15cm taller and was more or less 30kg heavier than MJF.


Nunzio has been to a gym. I do not want to see Nunzio get moves in on Batista but it is more believable than Marko getting in moves on Lance Archer, Brodie Lee, Jericho, AND MJF.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> Nunzio is 13cm taller and and 23kg heavier than Stunt
> 
> Batista is 15cm taller and was more or less 30kg heavier than MJF.


This is the problem and why AEW can't improve. 

"It's okay that we have a guy who looks 14 and just held his own against MJF because 15 years ago WWE did the same thing"


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> Yea and Batista was 6' 6" 290 lbs


I do not want to see either. Nunzio at least had seen the inside of a gym.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> This is the problem and why AEW can't improve.
> 
> "It's okay that we have a guy who looks 14 and just held his own against MJF because 15 years ago WWE did the same thing"


The whataboutism excuse is so tiring. If Luchasaurus came to the middle of the ring, layed an egg, and Marko popped out, AEW purists would say it was great because it was better than the Gobbledy Gooker.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Has Stunt ever touched a dumbbell in his life?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> The whataboutism excuse is so tiring. If Luchasaurus came to the middle of the ring, layed an egg, and Marko popped out, AEW purists would say it was great because it was better than the Gobbledy Gooker.


"Wrestling is fake so it doesn't matter"


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> This is the problem and why AEW can't improve.
> 
> "It's okay that we have a guy who looks 14 and just held his own against MJF because 15 years ago WWE did the same thing"


That's not what i'm saying, i'm saying that 15 years ago people didn't give a shit to see a way smaller guy do moves on a way bigger guy.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> This is the problem and why AEW can't improve.
> 
> "It's okay that we have a guy who looks 14 and just held his own against MJF because 15 years ago WWE did the same thing"


Yet it has improved but by all means continue to shit on everything you arent taken seriously


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Imagine if Archer swings at and knocks out Tyson during his entrance like he usually does to audience members hahaha


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Jake was never a body guy so it’s easy to forget just how much he towers over like 90% of the roster.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Jake is a big dude


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Someone is getting their ear bit off this SATURDAY! lol

Good segment with Jake and Arn. Jake is TALL as fuck


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> That's not what i'm saying, i'm saying that 15 years ago people didn't give a shit to see a way smaller guy do moves on a way bigger guy.


There is smaller and there is size of children. One is very bad, one is patently absurd. There are degrees of bad, this is not a black and white universe.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The shape of the last guy for the ladder match look like EC3


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Imagine if Archer swings at and knocks out Tyson during his entrance like he usually does to audience members hahaha


i wud LOL


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

That was fucking sick.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> The shape of the last guy for the ladder match look like EC3


damn i missed it


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Old men fighting and Darby lighting himself on fire....neat.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That was decent but I was expecting more


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Lheurch said:


> Nunzio has been to a gym. I do not want to see Nunzio get moves in on Batista but it is more believable than Marko getting in moves on Lance Archer, Brodie Lee, Jericho, AND MJF.


How about we just agree that all were terrible?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Lheurch said:


> There is smaller and there is size of children. One is very bad, one is patently absurd. There are degrees of bad, this is not a black and white universe.


For me the visual for both matches is the same.

Maybe I'm saying this becausei'm not a fan of MJF so i don't give a shit about him


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> After looking 40 for 35 years, Arn finally starting to look his age.


Christopher Daniels was blessed, or cursed, with the same thing.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> That's not what i'm saying, i'm saying that 15 years ago people didn't give a shit to see a way smaller guy do moves on a way bigger guy.


15 years ago nobody in WWE looked as unathletic and small as Marko Stunt. When Hornswoggle did anything he was criticized. El Torito was another one and that was fucking terrible. They're the only wrestlers you can compare Stunt to, not Nunzio, not Rey Mysterio. 

Being smaller than someone is fine in wrestling, looking and acting like a 14 year old who has never been inside a gym is where the problem lies. The excuses are embarrassing..


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

That was a great segment. I did not buy the referee who cannot even keep both Bucks out of the ring holding back Arn, but awesome segment. Those guys should be teaching promo classes in the back every week.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> This is the problem and why AEW can't improve.


AEW has improved drastically since its debut


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Roxinius said:


> Yet it has improved but by all means continue to shit on everything you arent taken seriously


I've already put over a fair few parts of this show already (Moxley/10, The post match promo, Jake/Arn promo). If it's easier to pretend I am biased against AEW that's all good but anyone defending Marko having a 5-7 matches with a future star is just being silly.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> How about we just agree that all were terrible?


I think I said that.


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Lheurch said:


> That was a great segment. I did bit buy the referee who cannot even keep both Bucks out of the ring holding back Arn, but awesome segment. Those guys should be teaching promo classes in the back every week.


If I remember rightly I think Dustin runs a weekly promo class.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> For me the visual for both matches is the same.
> 
> Maybe I'm saying this becausei'm not a fan of MJF so i don't give a shit about him


Really? I thought the one thing everyone on this forum agreed on was MJF.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

My boy Pac!


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

The only reason I want marko stunt to stop being on shows is to stop every dynamite thread turning into an argument about him.
We get it, some don’t like him, I don’t think anyone does, but some although not particularly liking him, don’t actually care enough to Bitch about him all match.

he got some flukey offence in but was comfortably beaten by mjf who was playing the cocky heel, the cockey heel got made to look stupid for a few seconds, thats basic storytelling, it’s not about marko it’s about mjf, when you play a cocky heel you are supposed to look a bit stupid now and again.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Not feeling this Pac promo


prosperwithdeen said:


> Brodie cut a C+ promo and Moxley killed 10, after the match he demanded Brodie bring out his title or he would break 10's arm, Brodie refused and Mox "breaks" his arm which is wrapped in a chair, good Mox post match segment but weak promo from Brodie


Okay that's a good ending to an opening segment.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Weak first hour of the show!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

PAC!!! FUCK YESSSS


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Love OC for what he is but he has no business going over Fenix.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> AEW has improved drastically since its debut


I do agree with this. I went back and watched the Casino Battle Royal from DoN recently because I like pain, and wow have things changed in a year and yes mostly for the better.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ProjectGargano said:


> Weak first hour of the show!


I would not say weak. I'd say solid.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

FUCK YEAH FINALLY MY BOY PAC!!!!!!!!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Lheurch said:


> I think I said that.


Not really. You're all arguing like children about which is more believable.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

As much as wwe fucked up with Mox they really dropped the ball with Pac dude is so good in every aspect of this business


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Fenix doesn't get enough criticism for being heavily choreographed


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Bruh PAC's promo just got me hyped af so glad he's back


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

So Fenix tries to kick Orange Cassidy's head off and Orange doesn't fight back instead casually walking to the ring instead?

Also, yeah the PAC promo was good.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> The shape of the last guy for the ladder match look like EC3


Isn't free to appear until July 15th. I think it's Brian Cage.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Not really. You're all arguing like children about which is more believable.


I said there are degrees of believable and terrible. They were both bad, just not to the same degree. It would suck if you got punched in the nose and then kicked in the balls. One is much worse then the other though.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Does that rule Pac out of the ladder match officially then? Or make him even more of a candidate?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

"Rey Fenix is an assassin", proceeds to embarrassingly miss a kick.

This is where OC needs to find a middle ground. He should only wrestle with his hands in his pockets against lesser opponents. This is burying Fenix and it buried PAC as well.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

That double foot stomp to that back of the head looked nasty


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

PAC is money and Cornette must be fuming if he’s watching tonight,


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Fenix's mask is cool


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Isn't free to appear until July 15th. I think it's Brian Cage.


Is there any updates on if he's cleared yet? Think he got hurt in January thought it took quite a while for a torn bicep to heal.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Lheurch said:


> I said there are degrees of believable and terrible. They were both bad, just not to the same degree. It would suck if you got punched in the nose and then kicked in the balls. One is much worse then the other though.


Boy this forum has really went downhill


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

ABH-22 said:


> Does that rule Pac out of the ladder match officially then? Or make him even more of a candidate?


I don't think travel is allowed from UK to US yet


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

PAC needs to be the mystery entrant in the Casino ladder match, then he needs to win it and beat Moxley


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> "Rey Fenix is an assassin", proceeds to embarrassingly miss a kick.
> 
> This is where OC needs to find a middle ground. He should only wrestle with his hands in his pockets against lesser opponents. This is burying Fenix and it buried PAC as well.


Oh stfu it did not bury pac


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Fenix should be able to easily put OC away.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Man Rey Fenix is super strong. He and OC about the same size and he just manhandled him up and down multiple times in that powerbomb/sunset flip sequence


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I've already put over a fair few parts of this show already (Moxley/10, The post match promo, Jake/Arn promo). If it's easier to pretend I am biased against AEW that's all good but anyone defending Marko having a 5-7 matches with a future star is just being silly.


You do this every week. Say a few good things then go on to spend the following six days constantly bringing up bad things and then point to the two good things you said during the live thread as “evidence” you aren’t just an aew hater.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Danielallen1410 said:


> The only reason I want marko stunt to stop being on shows is to stop every dynamite thread turning into an argument about him.
> We get it, some don’t like him, I don’t think anyone does, but some although not particularly liking him, don’t actually care enough to Bitch about him all match.
> 
> he got some flukey offence in but was comfortably beaten by mjf who was playing the cocky heel, the cockey heel got made to look stupid for a few seconds, thats basic storytelling, it’s not about marko it’s about mjf, when you play a cocky heel you are supposed to look a bit stupid now and again.


He beat Jason Cade on Dark. He's no longer flukey and the commentators don't put him over as flukey either. The company takes him very seriously. He's a hindrance to this company and the fact that you don't care means you don't care about this company getting better. I've had my doubts anyway.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

We have a hole in the pants


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

There to much comedy in the first hour they need to tone it down


----------



## SteveC484 (May 17, 2020)

not a great show so far


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Boy this forum has really went downhill


Is it really that hard to understand? They both suck.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Alex6691 said:


> I don't think travel is allowed from UK to US yet


FUCK!! lmao


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

The USA has put measures in place to limit the spread of coronavirus (COVID-19). As of 16 March, it will not be possible for many British nationals to enter the USA if they have been in the UK, Ireland, Schengen zone, Iran or China within the previous 14 days.

Yeah, Pac won't be on TV yet.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Danielallen1410 said:


> You do this every week. Say a few good things then go on to spend the following six days constantly bringing up bad things and then point to the two good things you said during the live thread as “evidence” you aren’t just an aew hater.


Except for last week when I said the show was horrible throughout.

Maybe just maybe I _gasp_ give a REAL opinion? Noooo. That'd make too much sense.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> FUCK!! lmao


They should have a segment of Pac hijacking a plane and breaking into the country.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Roxinius said:


> Oh stfu it did not bury pac


Not entirely, but it didn't help him that he went toe to toe with a guy who had his hands in his pockets. PAC then went on to lose to a guy with one eye covered. It's only a credit to how good PAC is that he's not treated as a joke.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

Cult03 said:


> He beat Jason Cade on Dark. He's no longer flukey and the commentators don't put him over as flukey either. The company takes him very seriously. He's a hindrance to this company and the fact that you don't care means you don't care about this company getting better. I've had my doubts anyway.


I didn’t see dark.
and no your opinion on me isn’t fact.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

Cult03 said:


> Not entirely, but it didn't help him that he went toe to toe with a guy who had his hands in his pockets. PAC then went on to lose to a guy with one eye covered. It's only a credit to how good PAC is that he's not treated as a joke.


cassidy is a really good wrestler.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Fenix with the HADOUKEN!!!!


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> Not entirely, but it didn't help him that he went toe to toe with a guy who had his hands in his pockets. PAC then went on to lose to a guy with one eye covered. It's only a credit to how good PAC is that he's not treated as a joke.


You seem to not understand basic booking it showed how arrogant pac is and he took oc lightly and that lead to him getting offense and the match was fantastic for it story telling is becoming a lost art in wrestling


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Honestly, great stuff by both guys here


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Maybe Tony can take his private jet and go and get Pac but I don't think that is even allowed.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Fenix is considered one of the best luchadores around right now but is struggling to beat Orange Cassidy who is pretty much a manager.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Danielallen1410 said:


> cassidy is a really good wrestler.


I've literally never denied that. I've always said he needs to find a middle ground that doesn't make his opponent look shit though


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Pretty good match there minus the finish


----------



## SteveC484 (May 17, 2020)

WWE finish


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ow, that was right on his shoulder.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Orange Cassidy can't take a clean loss? That would be unacceptable?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Anna Jay at ringside


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

God dammit Fenix


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Roxinius said:


> You seem to not understand basic booking it showed how arrogant pac is and he took oc lightly and that lead to him getting offense and the match was fantastic for it story telling is becoming a lost art in wrestling


Basic booking? For a guy to look good with his hands in his pockets against a psycho who only took him lightly at the beginning of the match? That's basic booking? Fuck off with the bullshit excuses, it was poorly done. PAC is better than they've made him look.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

Cult03 said:


> I've literally never denied that. I've always said he needs to find a middle ground that doesn't make his opponent look shit though


Like tonight


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Good job Fenix


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lmao these guys are going to kill themselves


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I quite liked the Fenix vs. Cassidy match. They have good chemistry.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

An asai banzai drop from Colt Cabana?


----------



## SteveC484 (May 17, 2020)

ironcladd1 said:


> Anna Jay at ringside


best part of the show


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

fuck me that looked good but god im so sick of seeing them standing around and just grabbing each other


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Orange Cassidy can't take a clean loss? That would be unacceptable?


Baby faces tend to not lose clean and heels tend not to win clean.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Danielallen1410 said:


> cassidy is a really good wrestler.


He's an okay wrestler lol


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Fenix is considered one of the best luchadores around right now but is struggling to beat Orange Cassidy who is pretty much a manager.


Yeah but that's basic booking man


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Yo Fenix was literally floating in the air lol wtf


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Orange Cassidy can't take a clean loss? That would be unacceptable?


Well he is a big draw so yeah.


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

I thought that was a fantastic match--and then Sabian showed up..


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay hour 2. Lets do this!!!


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

CLUSTERFUCK MULTIMAN GO HOME SHOW!

When did I flip over to Smackdown?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Danielallen1410 said:


> Baby faces tend to not lose clean and heels tend not to win clean.


Again, it's one of the best luchadores around taking on a semi active wrestler at best. In that situation you can definitely have the heel go over clean.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Alex6691 said:


> The USA has put measures in place to limit the spread of coronavirus (COVID-19). As of 16 March, it will not be possible for many British nationals to enter the USA if they have been in the UK, Ireland, Schengen zone, Iran or China within the previous 14 days.
> 
> Yeah, Pac won't be on TV yet.














Lheurch said:


> They should have a segment of Pac hijacking a plane and breaking into the country.


I would mark the fuck out if they do anything remotely close to that lol I dont care how fake it comes across #JUSTICEFORPAC


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

BAH GAWD. Fenix is broken in half.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Danielallen1410 said:


> Like tonight


Nah, he shouldn't do the pockets thing at all against credible opponents. Once he steps into the ring he should take it seriously, be cool outside of it. Also when he's not in the match he could be attacked when he has his hands in his pockets and keep them in there at the beginning of his offense.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Riho, stuck in Japan?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I’ll say it once more: the only thing I don’t like about Statlander is her gimmick.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Britt Baker time hell yeah


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Riho, stuck in Japan?


Was she ever not stuck in Japan?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Britt, time to mark out!!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Riho, stuck in Japan?


Sadly.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> Well he is a big draw so yeah.


Big draw?! In AEW he might sell a lot of shirts but people don't buy tickets to see him specifically. I'll even settle with calling him a draw but he's not a big draw. No fucking way.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Lol Britt's reaction to her pyro is precious


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I hope Britt gets the pinfall over Shida hahahaha


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Tony definitely wants a cavity search from Britt.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> Big draw?! In AEW he might sell a lot of shirts but people don't buy tickets to see him specifically. I'll even settle with calling him a draw but he's not a big draw. No fucking way.


Amazing how people seem to equate the concepts of draw with merch seller.


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Man, AEW really have something special with Britt.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

"I FOUND YOUR KENDO STICK BITCH!!!"


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Again, it's one of the best luchadores around taking on a semi active wrestler at best. In that situation you can definitely have the heel go over clean.


yea if it’s a real fight.

But this is wrestling and it’s fine for the bad guy to cheat to win.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Why did Britt red rover that kendo stick


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> Amazing how people seem to equate the concepts of draw with merch seller.


The excuses are easier to make when they're not sure what the words they're using means.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Danielallen1410 said:


> yea if it’s a real fight.
> 
> But this is wrestling and it’s fine for the bad guy to cheat to win.


But...but they're trying to "work" the audience into thinking it's a "real" fight.

You know what? Nevermind. You clearly don't get it.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Danielallen1410 said:


> yea if it’s a real fight.
> 
> But this is wrestling and it’s fine for the bad guy to cheat to win.


Hey guys did you know that wrestling is fake?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Anything else u wanna plug

podcast a book fucking call the match


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> *But...but they're trying to "work" the audience into thinking it's a "real" fight.*
> 
> You know what? Nevermind. You clearly don't get it.


Oh come on….


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> Oh come on….


You also don't get it.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

That kick from Statlander totally whiffed


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Cult03 said:


> Hey guys did you know that wrestling is fake?


If not, they can always wink at their audience harder.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Anna Jay needs to bring that ass HERE


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Lheurch said:


> Is it really that hard to understand? They both suck.


Clearly a debate between which midget beating up a 250 lb man made more sense is beyond my intellectual capability.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

It's over. Solid match


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Good that's over


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Hopefully this means Shida wins at DON


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

El Hammerstone said:


> If not, they can always wink at their audience harder.


Definitely keeps me interested.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I think Britt is legit hurt.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This is clunky. Their women's division is so ass man


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Nyla sucks.


Chip Chipperson said:


> But...but they're trying to "work" the audience into thinking it's a "real" fight.
> 
> You know what? Nevermind. You clearly don't get it.


If you get "worked" into believing Brock Lesnar losing a "fight" against the likes of Seth Rollins is believable I don't know what to tell you. 

Kayfabe is dead, mark.


----------



## SteveC484 (May 17, 2020)

Britt either has a messed up leg or is one of the best sellers around


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think Mox just threatened to murder Brodie Lee...


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> Nyla sucks.
> 
> 
> If you get "worked" into believing Brock Lesnar losing a "fight" against the likes of Seth Rollins is believable I don't know what to tell you.
> ...


You realize it's their job to make things make sense right? Nobody is getting worked in 2020, but that doesn't mean it's free reign with stupid shit and we should all eat it up. What a joke, smark.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

El Hammerstone said:


> Hopefully this means Shida wins at DON


Nawh she got the best of her post-match.

That'll make up for her getting her ass beat in the actual match twice in a row surely.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I really hope Britt isnt actually injured that would blow


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The match was actually not that bad but Britt injury forced them to improvise a finish.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Hey Moxley is good when he's not trying to be goofy, who would have thought?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

PavelGaborik said:


> Nawh she got the best of her post-match.
> 
> That'll make up for her getting her ass beat in the actual match twice in a row surely.


This thing is a myth.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

PavelGaborik said:


> Nyla sucks.
> 
> 
> If you get "worked" into believing Brock Lesnar losing a "fight" against the likes of Seth Rollins is believable I don't know what to tell you.
> ...


Got into any good movies lately? Sure, Rocky Balboa didn't really beat Apollo Creed but millions of people have watched the film, been emotionally invested in it and have suspended their disbelief throughout.

Wrestling should do the same.


----------



## SteveC484 (May 17, 2020)

Sean Spears News? Good grief


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I really hope Britt isnt actually injured that would blow


She is, Nyla landed right in her knee, and it was very bad...


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

I don’t understand the appeal of Kris Statlander.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Man. Are these threads usually 50% arguing about Orange Cassidy? He's gonna continue to be booked strongly. I don't know if the threads will ever recover


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Look it's low card Shawn not being good at something


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Bad News Bar...I mean Spears.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

rbl85 said:


> This thing is a myth.


What thing


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Geeee said:


> Man. Are these threads usually 50% arguing about Orange Cassidy? He's gonna continue to be booked strongly. I don't know if the threads will ever recover












Everybody in here regarding OC.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Yeah...

i dont wanna see Spears vs Dustin


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Spears really needs to join the Dark Order. It's his final nail. Also get an adult haircut you dork


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ahhh I dont care for Spears vs Dustin


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I dig the Shawn Spears segment especially him getting personal and bringing up Dustin's drug problem.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

I'm liking Spears as of late 💁‍♂️


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

PavelGaborik said:


> What thing


That if you have the upper hand before a PPV that means you lose.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Yeah that mystery opponent graphic is 100% Cage. That is cool af


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Sammy really doesn't need yet another clean loss right now.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Geeee said:


> Man. Are these threads usually 50% arguing about Orange Cassidy? He's gonna continue to be booked strongly. I don't know if the threads will ever recover


Yeah

or arguing about Marko Stunt


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

ProjectGargano said:


> She is, Nyla landed right in her knee, and it was very bad...


Yeah basically landed right on it. I’d be amazed if there’s no significant damage.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263282478988623872


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Didn't Sammy have a neck injury last week? Yet we have a promo from last week with him without the brace...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

What an awesome street fight that was


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

ironcladd1 said:


> Yeah basically landed right on it. I’d be amazed if there’s no significant damage.


Baker leg wasn't flat….


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Sammy Guevara and Nyla Rose have the same voice.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

ironcladd1 said:


> Yeah basically landed right on it. I’d be amazed if there’s no significant damage.


That must’ve been one hell of a botch as they are on the same team


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Didn't Sammy have a neck injury last week? Yet we have a promo from last week with him without the brace...


Wrasslin'


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Didn't Sammy have a neck injury last week? Yet we have a promo from last week with him without the brace...


It was just him having fun.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Got into any good movies lately? Sure, Rocky Balboa didn't really beat Apollo Creed but millions of people have watched the film, been emotionally invested in it and have suspended their disbelief throughout.
> 
> Wrestling should do the same.





Chip Chipperson said:


> Cool. I can't picture a million individuals tuning in to watch OC vs Ray Fenix as a main event either. Both are slim built individuals who I'm AEW have not really accomplished much as far as hardware goes.
> 
> Should Fenix have went over OC clean? Sure. Do I think it's a big deal? Lol.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

El Hammerstone said:


> Sammy really doesn't need yet another clean loss right now.


Him and Darby are loss absorbers for real lol. It really would t be bad if they didn't keep records to remind you of how often they lose


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> It was just him having fun.


Certainly wasn't portrayed that way.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I hope Sammy Guevara wins fuck Matt Hardy lol


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263282478988623872


Yet he will come in beat sammy clean and main event aswell.

sad.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

rbl85 said:


> That if you have the upper hand before a PPV that means you lose.


That isn't a myth in one promotion I know of.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

scshaastin said:


> That must’ve been one hell of a botch as they are on the same team


No Shida ans Statlander throw Nyla on her and Britt leg was bent.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm just hoping for a Hangman Page return tonight, that's the real main event


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Didn't Sammy have a neck injury last week? Yet we have a promo from last week with him without the brace...


The Twist of Fate on a chair yanked it back in the right direction


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

ABH-22 said:


> Yeah that mystery opponent graphic is 100% Cage. That is cool af


If the mystery opponent is Cage hopefully that'll make the guys whining about Killer Kross go away. 

Cage is a way better performer and a more intimidating presence to boot. I will mark the fuck out if Cage is the 9th guy but I don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

El Hammerstone said:


> Sammy really doesn't need yet another clean loss right now.


I think he should win too, but SG will be fine with a losing record, the guy is the future regardless


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

PavelGaborik said:


> That isn't a myth in one promotion I know of.


Nope for exemple Asuka had the upper hand before each of her big wins


----------



## SteveC484 (May 17, 2020)

Spears seems like he's going through gimmicks and none are sticking


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Didn't Sammy have a neck injury last week? Yet we have a promo from last week with him without the brace...


It's almost like he was blatantly faking it or something. 

Wild, I know.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

rbl85 said:


> Nope for exemple Asuka had the upper hand before each of her big wins


And 90% of folks who stood tall at the end of every other PPV lost.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Sammy is amazing


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

PavelGaborik said:


> It's almost like he was blatantly faking it or something.
> 
> Wild, I know.


So did he get hit by a golf cart, end up unscathed and fake it or did he genuinely suffer injuries that have magically healed?

Because to me it seems like if someone hit me with a golf cart going full speed I'd be injured...


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Pretty sure the ic come out and attack hardy the bucks omega and hangman make the save leading to a stare down


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

Wow what a garbage show..


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Snowpiercer did not get good reviews lmao stop with the TNT pandering


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> So did he get hit by a golf cart, end up unscathed and fake it or did he genuinely suffer injuries that have magically healed?
> 
> Because to me it seems like if someone hit me with a golf cart going full speed I'd be injured...


Remember Moxleys eye? It's wrestling. Goofy. That's why we enjoy it.


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Can't see who wins this. DQ finish with IC & Elite interrupting to set up the PPV match being no DQ makes sense.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Alex6691 said:


> Remember Moxleys eye? It's wrestling. Goofy. That's why we enjoy it.


How is that remotely goofy? It's just lazy writing.


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> How is that remotely goofy? It's just lazy writing.


I'm not even getting started. I respect your thoughts but you've been at this the whole thread so I can't be fucked to be the next guy to debate with you. It's WRESTLING.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SteveC484 said:


> Spears seems like he's going through gimmicks and none are sticking


Because he's fucking low card


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chris Jericho holding baby Sammy Guevara lol, yeah thats actually Sammy lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> So did he get hit by a golf cart, end up unscathed and fake it or did he genuinely suffer injuries that have magically healed?
> 
> Because to me it seems like if someone hit me with a golf cart going full speed I'd be injured...


He did get hit with a golf kart. Kayfabe or not he took a huge bump. 

More entertaining but not necessarily more dangerous than some of the bumps he took against Darby at Revolution. He certainly didn't get "run over" but he collided. 

He finished the match. I mean it's not like we haven't seen this before - I'm certain you've seen Raven/Show/Kane at X7


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Sammy should win.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

What is more believable: A guy recovering from a neck injury in 2 weeks or a guy who has a neck injury requiring a neck brace being allowed to compete in a singles match?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

PavelGaborik said:


> If the mystery opponent is Cage hopefully that'll make the guys whining about Killer Kross go away.
> 
> Cage is a way better performer and a more intimidating presence to boot. I will mark the fuck out if Cage is the 9th guy but I don't want to get my hopes up.


I missed the image. Damn


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> View attachment 86581
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Jericho holding baby Sammy Guevara lol, yeah thats actually Sammy lol


No way?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

SteveC484 said:


> Spears seems like he's going through gimmicks and none are sticking


What happened to the "I gotta find me a tag team partna playa" storyline lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Alex6691 said:


> Remember Moxleys eye? It's wrestling. Goofy. That's why we enjoy it.


This is a terrible excuse. Moxley faking the eye injury in a match was dumb.


PavelGaborik said:


> It's almost like he was blatantly faking it or something.
> 
> Wild, I know.


Why fake it though? He faked an injury so he could get his ass kicked?


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

It's not actually Sammy in the photo with Jericho. He confirmed it on his podcast. Still funny though haha.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

PavelGaborik said:


> He did get hit with a golf kart. Kayfabe or not he took a huge bump.
> 
> More entertaining but not necessarily more dangerous than some of the bumps he took against Darby at Revolution. He certainly didn't get "run over" but he collided.
> 
> He finished the match. I mean it's not like we haven't seen this before - I'm certain you've seen Raven/Show/Kane at X7


Okay so last week it was all fake and Sammy being a worker but he was selling the neck which resulted in him getting hurt.

So either he's stupid or he magically healed after the show last week.


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> This is a terrible excuse. Moxley faking the eye injury in a match was dumb. Why fake it though? He faked an injury so he could get his ass kicked?


Don't work yourself up about it too much, man.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Geeee said:


> What is more believable: A guy recovering from a neck injury in 2 weeks or a guy who has a neck injury requiring a neck brace being allowed to compete in a singles match?


Either way, the way the presented it was dumb as fuck and totally avoidable. Obviously they went with "haha look at his oversized neck brace".


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Either way, the way the presented it was dumb as fuck and totally avoidable. Obviously they went with "haha look at his oversized neck brace".


Yup. AEW going for the joke rather than making sense.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Alex6691 said:


> Don't work yourself up about it too much, man.


It's not the end of the world, but no need to pretend it isn't illogical.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Alex6691 said:


> It's not actually Sammy in the photo with Jericho. He confirmed it on his podcast. Still funny though haha.


Oh he posted it on his OG and everyone in the comments was saying that was him lol, Sammy trolling everybody


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Did they actually do an SSN segment? Oof. Every week they do something that makes them look super-cheap and like a knock-off.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Sammy kicked out? Damn okay!!!!


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Sammy sells that twist of fate like its death


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> It's not the end of the world, but no need to pretend it isn't illogical.


I get it mate. But stuff like this in wrestling is age old. Kane and Undertaker had inferno matches, got set on fire on wrestled the week after. It matters more to some people I guess.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hardy wins!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Tony Khan has a weird foot fetish confirmed?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Sammy is going to break his neck one day


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Fucking sad.

legit so sad you let a 45 Hardy beat one of ur young stars in the main event.

at least do a fuck finish


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So they just let him get batted why lol


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

So...AEW has a handful of guys who could potentially become stars which are MJF, Sammy Guevara and Jungle Boy.

2/3 have been made to look awful this week.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

I preordered DoN about two weeks ago, but this "go-home show" has done nothing to get me hyped.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> This is a terrible excuse. Moxley faking the eye injury in a match was dumb. Why fake it though? He faked an injury so he could get his ass kicked?


Easy way out. + He looks more badass nursing said injuries after such a bump


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hangman has arrived


----------



## SteveC484 (May 17, 2020)

should have had Hangman in the stands drinking a beer


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Fucking terrible show. 

how does this make anybody buy the PPV. 

its now made me NOT want to watch it


----------



## SteveC484 (May 17, 2020)

The Young Bucks let Omega get beat up with a baseball bat so they could get a high spot in.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

These brawls not hitting tonight. Match will be [emoji91] though


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Hangman!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What will happen to end this? Any thoughts? Inner Circle with more members?


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Oracle said:


> Fucking terrible show.
> 
> how does this make anybody buy the PPV.
> 
> its now made me NOT want to watch it


Then dont fucking watch 🤷‍♂️


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Hangman !


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That was a helluva sprint by Hangman holy shit lol


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

What an awful final 20 minutes...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Yes they're not dropping the Hangman storyline fuck yeah I love it, Adam Page and PAC in the same night this was a good show


----------



## SteveC484 (May 17, 2020)

posing like geeks in the end zone after a gang fight


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Kenny’s booking fucking sucks. Fire his ass and send him back to Japan. Why pay the premium for the Kenny Omega name if you just plan to make him look like shit..? He’s buried.

Goddamn these guys have no fucking clue.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263288397461889025


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SteveC484 said:


> posing like geeks in the end zone after a gang fight


You ever been in a fight like that. Talking shit and taunting after you beat the other groups ass is the most realistic shit ever. Not like The Inner Circle was heading to their trunks to get the heat lol


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

bdon said:


> Kenny’s booking fucking sucks. Fire his ass and send him back to Japan. Why pay the premium for the Kenny Omega name if you just plan to make him look like shit..? He’s buried.
> 
> Goddamn these guys have no fucking clue.


He's already said he's looking to put newer guys over to help build them he's not being selfish with his booking he wants the company to grow


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Peeps on here going off on Kenny being the best, or Mox or Jericho or Cody

... But I’m here for Hangman

put the rocket on him


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> These brawls not hitting tonight. Match will be  though


You need crowd for brawls


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Roxinius said:


> He's already said he's looking to put newer guys over to help build them he's not being selfish with his booking he wants the company to grow


Yeah like Matt fucking Hardy beating Sammy. 

sure putting young guys over.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> You need crowd for brawls


No you don't. Please get off the AEW train.

We've seen plenty of awesome brawls in the past with no crowds.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Not a good show tonight, it was important that they would have a good show tonight...


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

bdon said:


> Kenny’s booking fucking sucks. Fire his ass and send him back to Japan. Why pay the premium for the Kenny Omega name if you just plan to make him look like shit..? He’s buried.
> 
> Goddamn these guys have no fucking clue.


And ignored.

Enough of see him cry everytime Something does not go how he want it….Fucking grow.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> You need crowd for brawls


Maybe that's it. But it's because I'm not into the stories. I'm sure the ladder match and stampede match will be entertaining. But story wise I'm very meh on them


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

rbl85 said:


> You need crowd for brawls


I agree. Brawls come off kind of weird because they're just fake punching and kicking each other with no reaction. But Hangman sprinting in was pretty awesome IMO


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> No you don't. Please get off the AEW train.
> 
> *We've seen plenty of awesome brawls in the past with no crowds.*


Like ?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I enjoyed tonight's show, it could have been better for a go-home show but whatever. As long as they keep making me fall in love with pro wrestling again, then I don't really give a shit. AEW is the best we got in North America. Hangman Page and PAC automatically made this a thumbs up show for me. Fuckin finally they're back. They left 2 of the biggest fuckin gaping holes I have ever seen on any wrestling program. I'm so glad that they're not letting COVID make them drop the Hangman/Omega/Bucks storyline. Didn't like the Brodie Lee promo and didn't like Matt Hardy beating Sammy clean, but Sammy will be fine. Mox looked good, Nyla looked good, MJF looked semi-okay, and the Casino ladder match was built well. Surprised we didn't get one last segment between Cody and Archer though, but I guess they don't want to give away too much before DON, they already brawled last week.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Shitty show. They have no clue how to tell a story. Again...how does this Elite vs Inner Circle end in anyway that leaves anyone but Matt fucking Hardy looking better..?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> Like ?


Well, the one from two weeks ago was a pretty good brawl despite the silliness. I thoroughly enjoyed watching that one.

There was the great empty arena match between Jerry Lawler and Terry Funk from 1981.

I thought the backstage stuff in the following video was brilliant and pretty perfect for a brawl. No crowd was involved in it although you can hear them reacting in the arena to a brawl going on in the ring.






There are plenty.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Some of you are one of the major reason why wrestling is not making new fans…..bitching about everything FUCKING EVERYTHING.

Like the fucking LGBT Community, always crying.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

rbl85 said:


> Like ?


Well I guess you could include gimmicky ones like Stone Cold vs Booker T in the grocery store...or Stone Cold vs The Rock and then Stone Cold throws the Intercontinental Title in the river LOL


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Well, t*he one from two weeks ago* was a pretty good brawl despite the silliness. I thoroughly enjoyed watching that one.
> 
> There was the great empty arena match between Jerry Lawler and Terry Funk from 1981.
> 
> ...


There was a "crowd" tho, enough to make a lot of noises.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Another awesome show!   

Just a few random thoughts:

1. I enjoyed Brodie Lee’s promo, and Moxley’s vicious response on Ten. I don’t think there’s anyway Mox loses the title on Saturday, but I think the match will be fun to watch.

2. Orange vs Fenix was the best match tonight. Both guys are so unique with their moves. I was rooting so hard for Orange to win, but at least he gave a good showing.

3. I hope Britt isn’t actually hurt. She’s been so good lately. 

4. Who was that guy with Pac? Or was that Pac in a mask?

5. I popped when the Bucks returned, and I marked out even more to see Hangman. I missed them a lot.

I look forward to buying the PPV. The matches I’m excited most about is the Stampede match, the Ladder match, Nyla-Shida and Cody-Archer.


----------



## Marbar (Dec 20, 2019)

How hard is it to have some consistancy in a storyline week to week. Thank God Page is still distancing himself from the elite. Maybe there's still a glimmer of hope. Just wish there was a beer nearby.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jazminator said:


> Another awesome show!
> 
> Just a few random thoughts:
> 
> ...


That was just PAC in a face mask haha, great promo


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Jazminator said:


> Another awesome show!
> 
> Just a few random thoughts:
> 
> ...


Oh boy you're asking for it XD

Prepare yourself for some peoples saying that you're opinion mean shit


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> Shitty show. They have no clue how to tell a story. Again...how does this Elite vs Inner Circle end in anyway that leaves anyone but Matt fucking Hardy looking better..?


What story are they not telling? Hangman still hates Omega and The Bucks, Matt Hardy is still helping the Elite, the IC still want to be the top stable in the company. What do you expect when half the roster can't be there?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> What story are they not telling? Hangman still hates Omega and The Bucks, Matt Hardy is still helping the Elite, the IC still want to be the top stable in the company. What do you expect when half the roster can't be there?


Leave him, it's his weekly tantrum.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263271497994559495


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> What story are they not telling? Hangman still hates Omega and The Bucks, Matt Hardy is still helping the Elite, the IC still want to be the top stable in the company. What do you expect when half the roster can't be there?


Matt Hardy. Lead protagonist in a main event level storyline in 2020.

The story they’re not telling is Elite vs Inner Circle. This isn’t Matt Hardy with the Elite vs Inner Circle. This was supposed to be a payoff for the Elite and Inner fucking Circle. There is not one goddamn reason that Matt Hardy should be such a key figure in this story. He’s supposed to be a bit player.

Hell, Dustin Rhodes would have been a better, more logical choice than Matt fucking Hardy as the key fucking figure in an Elite/Inner Circle payoff.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Hangman and PAC the highlights of the show. Glad Fenix got the win and looks to be okay for the weekend. 

Unfortunately it's not looking good for Britt. Luckily for her, it's her character work that flourishes so hopefully they can continue her character development even if she isn't fit enough to compete. 

Mox and Brodie are working hard to make this title feud work. 

Ladder match and stadium stampede should be good at the weekend.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

You guys cry about my complaints, yet you have yet to explain why Matt Hardy is the key protagonist in this story. You’ve yet to give ANY possible way that they can turn this around and make this story NOT about Matt Hardy.

This story fucking sucks.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> Hey Moxley is good when he's not trying to be goofy, who would have thought?


He was ON tonight. So much better when he isn’t pandering to fans and trying to be funny.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

bdon said:


> You guys cry about my complaints, yet you have yet to explain why Matt Hardy is the key protagonist in this story. You’ve yet to give ANY possible way that they can turn this around and make this story NOT about Matt Hardy.
> 
> This story fucking sucks.


That's your opinion, you have the right to hate it and other peoples have the right to like it…..


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

bdon said:


> You guys cry about my complaints, yet you have yet to explain why Matt Hardy is the key protagonist in this story. You’ve yet to give ANY possible way that they can turn this around and make this story NOT about Matt Hardy.
> 
> This story fucking sucks.


Here’s some helpful advice: Maybe being a wrestling fan isn’t for you.

I’ve been a fan since the early 1980s, and if I had your attitude I would have stopped watching right after the UWF stripped the title from Terry Gordy. But being a fan doesn’t mean that every booking decision has to go the way you want it to. You are not a wrestling booker and probably never will be. Learn to roll with the punches.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> Matt Hardy. Lead protagonist in a main event level storyline in 2020.
> 
> The story they’re not telling is Elite vs Inner Circle. This isn’t Matt Hardy with the Elite vs Inner Circle. This was supposed to be a payoff for the Elite and Inner fucking Circle. There is not one goddamn reason that Matt Hardy should be such a key figure in this story. He’s supposed to be a bit player.
> 
> Hell, Dustin Rhodes would have been a better, more logical choice than Matt fucking Hardy as the key fucking figure in an Elite/Inner Circle payoff.


I actually agree with your notion that Matt Hardy is out of place. He is. But a star the caliber of Matt Hardy needs to be a part of the program right now. They had to shoehorn him in. They needed SOMETHING. Hangman and PAC have been gone for weeks. Moxley had been gone for weeks before Brodie attacked him. Young Bucks have been gone for weeks. Jericho even had to take over on commentary because JR had been gone for weeks, which further hurt the storyline. Lucha Bros gone. They didn't have a choice, put the guy who is over with the audience in the prime spot and draw whatever you are able to draw for the time being. After Stadium Stampede, we will be right back on track with the Bucks vs Omega/Page storyline and probably Matt Hardy vs Chris Jericho. Then Matt will be in the mid card. Just let it ride out. Wrestling has always been this way. Its not as bad as you think, they're still beating NXT in the ratings and TNT is still happy. I'm no fan of Matt Hardy myself but this is the right call and the right business move.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Full show review (from what I saw):

*Brodie's promo continue to underwhelm me. The content isn't bad, but his delivery just isn't there for me. I don't buy into what he's saying so I can't get invested.

I thought Mox's performance in the match was good. I liked how he came right out with a big knee strike right as the bell rang. And him using the Gotch Style Piledriver that he picked up from Minoru Suzuki is great as well. And to top it all off, he cut a solid promo to end it.

So I thought Mox did really well here, it's just hard to care about this match because I don't believe in Brodie or the Dark Order.

*I thought MJF vs. Marko was fairly fun. I get why people don't love Marko but I think if there is anyone who he can have that kind of match with it's MJF. MJF mostly dominated but Marko still got some hope spots mostly because MJF was too full of himself. In the end it was still a fairly dominant win for MJF and he cut a good promo afterwards.

*I thought the Jake/Arn stuff was fine. Nothing great, but nothing awful. I mainly just laughed at the end when they were teasing fighting each other.

*Darby had a vignette where he lit himself on fire. Neat. Also the scariest part of that whole vignette was seeing Colt's smiling face on one of those goons. God, imagine that being the last thing you see before you die. 

*Hey, another vignette. Glad they're reminding us that PAC still exists and that he should be treated like a big deal when he's back.

*I thought Fenix vs. OC was really good. Just really good chemistry between both guys. I'd like to see this again some day.

The stuff after the match was your typical dog pile dive stuff building the ladder match but fuck could no one catch Fenix. And if you don't catch him, don't sell for it.

*The Women's Tag match was fine, if not a little disjointed at times. Saw that Britt may have got hurt too. Hope that isn't the case

*Shawn Spears is around trying about his 5th new gimmick shoehorning a match with him and Dustin at DON.....yay?

*Didn't see much of Guevara vs. Hardy, but Guevara sold well for Hardy which was to be expected.

The story of this was obviously the brawl afterwards which was very entertaining and Thank God Page and The Bucks are finally back.

All in all a solid go home show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

To be honest i'm on the fence on buying the PPV. The stadium stampede for sure seems fun, fuck. So who knows i may buy it.

Also, some were saying they saw a shadow of Brian Cage, when did that appear?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> To be honest i'm on the fence on buying the PPV. The stadium stampede for sure seems fun, fuck. So who knows i may buy it.
> 
> Also, some were saying they saw a shadow of Brian Cage, when did that appear?


I wouldn't say its worth $50 this time around, they're limited, I would just stream it

Save your money for when crowds are back


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Some people take wrestling way too seriously.
Why the crowds were so great in the past ? because they came to the arena just with the idea to have fun.

Strangely the things that are the most popular with the non wrestling fans are the things who does not make sense at all, things that far from the reality.

I remember my father who never watch wrestling before telling me that he saw a man lifting a truck, he didn't gave a fuck about the matches but he liked that thing.

When someone who never watched wrestling Watch AEW, most of the times the wrestler they prefered was Orange.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Rey could have been injured before a match i'd pegged him to win. That spot where they threw Rose on Britt Baker, whoever agented that is on crack. The table spot could have also hurt Hikaru Shida. AEW Dynamite is on a limited roster. Its Nyla, Baker, Shida, Statlander and Ford basically. 40 percent of their core could have got injured in a totally pointless match.
God willing, the injuries aren't too major, especially to Baker and Shida, that'd be awful for a struggling division. FFS get Nyla out of there. She can't work safe, nobody can work safely with her. She's a time bomb waiting to explode and put worthwhile people on the shelf long term. Imagine if Baker really did get her knee fucked up on that spot and requires major surgery and is out for 6, 9, 12 fuckin' months. That'd be cataclysmic.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

SPCDRI said:


> Rey could have been injured before a match i'd pegged him to win. That spot where they threw Rose on Britt Baker, whoever agented that is on crack. The table spot could have also hurt Hikaru Shida. AEW Dynamite is on a limited roster. Its Nyla, Baker, Shida, Statlander and Ford basically. 40 percent of their core could have got injured in a totally pointless match.
> God willing, the injuries aren't too major, especially to Baker and Shida, that'd be awful for a struggling division. FFS get Nyla out of there. She can't work safe, nobody can work safely with her. She's a time bomb waiting to explode and put worthwhile people on the shelf long term. Imagine if Baker really did get her knee fucked up on that spot and requires major surgery and is out for 6, 9, 12 fuckin' months. That'd be cataclysmic.


Has there been another update? 

I thought Schiavone said on the after show that it's not looking good for Baker?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I wouldn't say its worth $50 this time around, they're limited, I would just stream it
> 
> Save your money for when crowds are back


Probably right this time i may just wait for crowds to be honest. If this was 19.99 or less i would


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

SPCDRI said:


> Rey could have been injured before a match i'd pegged him to win. That spot where they threw Rose on Britt Baker, whoever agented that is on crack. The table spot could have also hurt Hikaru Shida. AEW Dynamite is on a limited roster. Its Nyla, Baker, Shida, Statlander and Ford basically. 40 percent of their core could have got injured in a totally pointless match.
> God willing, the injuries aren't too major, especially to Baker and Shida, that'd be awful for a struggling division. FFS get Nyla out of there. She can't work safe, nobody can work safely with her. She's a time bomb waiting to explode and put worthwhile people on the shelf long term. Imagine if Baker really did get her knee fucked up on that spot and requires major surgery and is out for 6, 9, 12 fuckin' months. That'd be cataclysmic.


Baker is also at fault.
She just had to put her leg flat on the mat and her knee would have been fine. Sadly she bented her knee to absorb the shock….


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

TBH Britt was doing the thing where she refused to enter the match from the start. So, it's plausible she was just being a chicken shit.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Everybody involved in that match is at fault and should be ashamed. So stupid. 

My highlight? Sammy Guevarra, man is he ever shining lately! Just coming up aces every time they call on him! They've got a strong core with that 20 whatever youngblood set with Page, Allin, MJF, Jungle Boy, but my favorite of them is Guevarra right now. Gotta give him his due!


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Geeee said:


> TBH Britt was doing the thing where she refused to enter the match from the start. So, it's plausible she was just being a chicken shit.


No she really hurt her knee.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

bdon said:


> You guys cry about my complaints, yet you have yet to explain why Matt Hardy is the key protagonist in this story. You’ve yet to give ANY possible way that they can turn this around and make this story NOT about Matt Hardy.
> 
> This story fucking sucks.


I assumed Matt Hardy is feuding with Jericho. Which is where he fits in?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

SPCDRI said:


> Everybody involved in that match is at fault and *should be ashamed*. So stupid.
> 
> My highlight? Sammy Guevarra, man is he ever shining lately! Just coming up aces every time they call on him! They've got a strong core with that 20 whatever youngblood set with Page, Allin, MJF, Jungle Boy, but my favorite of them is Guevarra right now. Gotta give him his due!


Ashamed of what ?

It's wrestling not ballerina, those guys and womens can break a bone, tore a muscle with each bump.

Sadly i wouldn't be surprised if Britt tore her ACL.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263302133367046152


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

bdon said:


> Matt Hardy. Lead protagonist in a main event level storyline in 2020.
> 
> The story they’re not telling is Elite vs Inner Circle. This isn’t Matt Hardy with the Elite vs Inner Circle. This was supposed to be a payoff for the Elite and Inner fucking Circle. There is not one goddamn reason that Matt Hardy should be such a key figure in this story. He’s supposed to be a bit player.
> 
> Hell, Dustin Rhodes would have been a better, more logical choice than Matt fucking Hardy as the key fucking figure in an Elite/Inner Circle payoff.


Its almost like a bunch of intertwining stories.

- The Inner Circle don't like The Elite or anyone involved. Want to be the best stable in the company.

- Hangman still distances himself from them, even if the limited appearances.

- Bucks bring in Hardy as a replacement due to their respect which leads to Hardy feuding with Jericho. He said in week two of debuting that he was sick of Jericho and came to stop him. 

No Bucks and Hangman means they have to push Hardy as a way of building up The Elites chances, especially as Cody is in a title match.

At the end of the day Hardy is probably their second biggest star being Jericho. He's being booked "strong" on name value and the fact he's only just debuted.

It'll be interesting to see what happens when Cody isn't in a title feud and the Bucks and Page are back for good.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> To be honest i'm on the fence on buying the PPV. The stadium stampede for sure seems fun, fuck. So who knows i may buy it.
> 
> Also, some were saying they saw a shadow of Brian Cage, when did that appear?


On the official Casino Battle Royal match graphic the final participant was blacked out and the image 100% resembled cage with the hair and the physique. I'll try find it and pull it up, could be miles off but from the graphic alone It defo looked like it could be him. But saying that it could also be any random picture they've chosen to black out.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I thought this weeks show was better than last weeks show but it was still pretty average.

My thoughts:

- I always like the opening limousine shot as a stable or even one wrestler comes out of it. Inner Circle look like tough guys but the trying to be funny stuff kind of hurt it here as well. Just let them be tough guys without making "poopy" jokes.

- Brodie Lee is awful in his current character and is very dull in his promos. I also don't understand why Moxley didn't come charging out of the backstage area swinging a baseball bat to try and regain his championship from a guy who stole it. Last week he was pissed and looking to get it back but today he's casual about it.

- I did enjoy the match between Moxley and 10. I also enjoyed the post match stuff with Moxley breaking 10's arm and Brodie not giving a fuck about it and just leaving. 

- Then we have Marko Stunt Vs MJF in a match where Marko got offense in. MJF is meant to be your big shiny future star so why is he struggling with Marko Stunt? Also, a gaping hole is that MJF dominated a normal sized man last week but this week is struggling against Marko at certain points. This continues to show that Marko Stunt is a superhero type character that can take a whole heap of punishment and that he does just as well as a normal sized man which makes no sense because he looks and acts like a child.

- MJF then proceeds to put him over after the match which he hasn't done for many people at all. Stupid and as usual MAKES. NO. SENSE.

- Arn Anderson and Jake Roberts probably with promo of the night next. No complaints here they got the PPV match over and did really well building the tension between the two cornermen on the night.

- Darby Allin segment makes no sense. Okay he's standing around playing with fire in black and white. Give me a reason to care about this man and be emotionally invested in his story. They've had since October to do this and they either don't care to or don't know how to. He's just a dark moody loner because reasons. Great story telling.

- Fenix Vs Orange Cassidy was way too long and didn't make much sense. The best luchadore in the world struggling to beat a semi active wrestler that is more known for managing. LolAEW.

- The aftermath made no sense. Okay they're all having a brawl where they do crazy shit off the ladder or from the ring onto one another. Isn't that what they're hoping we pay for on Saturday? I didn't see anything so spectacular that it made me think "Okay, I need to see this match that was bad ass"

- Women's match is next and it was pretty average. Britt Baker is the only shining light in this division but she's not good enough in ring to carry it but for whatever reason AEW needs a token women's match every show. Get Britt away from the ring and have her do more segments from her dentistry office. Aftermath on this one sucked as well.

- Second Moxley promo was good. A nice serious promo is needed in this company with all the comedy running around.

- I didn't mind the Shawn Spears segment but this is the epitome of filler. Nobody cares about Dustin Rhodes in 2020 on a PPV. Nobody has bought the PPV tonight based on the fact that we're going to see Dustin Vs Shawn Spears. Hope we see Spears go over but this is AEW so wouldn't be surprised to see Dustin go over clean as a sheet.

- We get the build for Sammy Guevara Vs Matt Hardy and during this we see footage from last week of Sammy without his neck brace talking about Matt Hardy. Major continuity error here because Sammy actually received a twist of fate last week because he was unable to fight back due to the neck injury. So if we look at this week to week we have the following, stick with it here:

Week 1 sees Sammy get hit by a golf cart which was pretty savage but he continues the match and poses at the end of the match seemingly fine. Okay, fair enough maybe the adrenaline was pumping on it all and it hit him an hour later in the backstage area how bad his neck injury was.

Week 2 sees Sammy presumably after seeing a doctor walking around the entire night with a big neck brace on. He suffers a twist of fate from Matt Hardy because he is too injured to protect himself making him an easy target for Matt. However, later that night he films promos about Matt Hardy being an asshole and not liking him without a neck brace therefore the injury has healed in a matter of hours? What?

Week 3 sees Sammy wrestle a main event match against Matt Hardy with no hint of an injury despite the fact he so much as couldn't move his neck last week.

Again, lolAEW.

- Then we get an average main event in which Matt Hardy beats Sammy Guevara clean in the middle of the ring. Matt Hardy is approaching 46 years old and has not only gone back and forth with Sammy who is Jericho's protege and a future star but he has beaten him. Sammy is then so hurt by the twist of fate that Matt has time to leave the arena, head on over to the football stadium, get into a lengthy brawl with The Inner Circle and Sammy never so much as limps his way to the stadium. That twist of fate from 45 year old Matt Hardy must be the most powerful move in wrestling.

- We then get the on field stuff where The Inner Circle have grabbed Kenny and are threatening him with a baseball bat. We find out a short term later that The Bucks were watching the whole thing unfold and never thought to even try to get involved until the opportune time came about for them to hit flying crossbodies onto the guys trying to beat up their friends. The Bucks also came unarmed to the fight despite the fact The Inner Circle have weapons and are cool with using them. Brilliant.

This weeks show if I had to rate it on a scale of 1-10 is probably a 4. Too many stories don't make sense, they seem super into the idea of pushing Matt Hardy as a top face when he should be midcard, 45 year old guys are beating guys in their mid twenties and the writing just lacks logic and rarely makes sense.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I had a real Nitro vibe tonight (in a good way). Main event was lackluster though. They should have combined the three PPV main event stories with a tag match main event featuring Mox, Cody and Hardy vs Jericho, Sammy and Brodie Lee. Dysfunctional tag teams are always good for twists.

While Brodie Lee is interesting in his lampoon of McMahon, the story with the Dark Order isn't main event. If your world title match isn't attractive enough to be the main event at the PPV, you've fallen short as a writer. Mox needs a main event rivalry like Kenny Omega or Austin Aries.

If you're going to do a huge gimmick match like War Games, do the world title match on TNT and put your champion in the gimmick match in the PPV's main event. No singles world title match can compete as a draw with some crazy match in the middle of a football stadium. You can't follow that.

I knew the MJF boyfriends were going to wet the bed over Marko getting in some moves. I was watching and laughing my ass off thinking about the crampy posts that were going to be posted, and you boys didn't disappoint.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Mister Sinister said:


> I knew the MJF boyfriends were going to wet the bed over Marko getting in some moves. I was watching and laughing my ass off thinking about the crampy posts that were going to be posted, and you boys didn't disappoint.


Why would you laugh your ass off about AEW not valuing one of it's future stars?


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

What a trash episode. A bunch of jobbers like '10' or Marko Stunt. A second-rate Miz ripoff AKA MJF(and Miz himself sucks), Matt Hardy in a prime storyline, two old washed-up has-been midcarders that were relevant in the 80s (complete with pot bellies and all), a divas match, Orange Cassidy, and Matt Hardy in the mainevent..

Holy fuck, who watches this garbage?


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Deathiscoming said:


> What a trash episode. A bunch of jobbers like '10' or Marko Stunt. A second-rate Miz ripoff AKA MJF(and Miz himself sucks), Matt Hardy in a prime storyline, two old washed-up has-been midcarders that were relevant in the 80s (complete with pot bellies and all), a divas match, Orange Cassidy, and Matt Hardy in the mainevent..
> 
> Holy fuck, who watches this garbage?


Obviously you watch it considering you just gave a complete run down of the show (pot bellied AA and Jake included.)

Still a better show than NXT was tonight and has been.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Jokerface17 said:


> Obviously you watch it considering you just gave a complete run down of the show (pot bellied AA and Jake included.)
> 
> Still a better show than NXT was tonight and has been.
> 
> ...


From a quick view of this poster's history, every one of his posts about everything are aggressively negative. Possibly, a nihilist gimmick poster?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Deathiscoming said:


> What a trash episode. A bunch of jobbers like '10' or Marko Stunt. A second-rate Miz ripoff AKA MJF(and Miz himself sucks), Matt Hardy in a prime storyline, two old washed-up has-been midcarders that were relevant in the 80s (complete with pot bellies and all), a divas match, Orange Cassidy, and Matt Hardy in the mainevent..
> 
> Holy fuck, who watches this garbage?


MJF is far leaps better than Miz.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Jokerface17 said:


> Obviously you watch it considering you just gave a complete run down of the show (pot bellied AA and Jake included.)
> 
> Still a better show than NXT was tonight and has been.
> 
> ...



Its usually better than NXT, but it wasn't tonight.


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

Jokerface17 said:


> Obviously you watch it considering you just gave a complete run down of the show (pot bellied AA and Jake included.)
> 
> *Still a better show than NXT was tonight and has been.*
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't even watch, care for, or keep up with NxT via results, despite the fact that it's got one guy who I wish I could consistently follow and be into(if only he was on Smackdown or something)..Damien Priest. It's also got Keith Lee, and Trevor Lee from Impact, and a couple of other decent wrestlers. On the flipside, it's got a whole bunch of folks I couldn't give a fuck about such as the Undisputed Era, that dreary Irish motherfucker Finn Balor, Ciampa, Gargano and all those stale fucks. Oh, and the entire show is saturated by fuckin women's wrestling, which is why I refuse to follow NxT even for someone like Damien Priest, and Killer Kross.

AEW seemed okay to me at first because of Hangman Page, PAC, Kenny Omega(I dislike Ambrose/Moxley). 

Inner Circle too seemed okay at first. 

But now it seems like an awful show full of hokey shit like Dark Order(and Brodie Lee wasted on it rather than straight going up for the AEW title or for Moxley, as a badass brawler), Matt Hardy, and talents like Kenny Omega being wasted on Inner Circle garbage..


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I thought this weeks show was better than last weeks show but it was still pretty average.
> 
> My thoughts:
> 
> ...


that’s great, now if you could spend the next six days talking equally about the things you enjoyed as much as the stuff you didn’t rather than never mentioning the positives again and bitching for a whole week about the negatives that would be great.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm not really a fan of Matt Hardy but there are people genuinely complaining that the companies second biggest star is beating an upcoming star on TV? 

That's how wrestling has always been. 

Maybe it shouldn't have been clean but Guevara shouldn't be going over Hardy on TV - would be nice if they built it up after DoN though with Sammy getting a win over Hardy at a future PPV.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Danielallen1410 said:


> that’s great, now if you could spend the next six days talking equally about the things you enjoyed as much as the stuff you didn’t rather than never mentioning the positives again and bitching for a whole week about the negatives that would be great.


He doesn't have to do that to appease you. Why do people need to talk about what you want them to talk about? 



Erik. said:


> I'm not really a fan of Matt Hardy but there are people genuinely complaining that the companies second biggest star is beating an upcoming star on TV?
> 
> That's how wrestling has always been.
> 
> Maybe it shouldn't have been clean but Guevara shouldn't be going over Hardy on TV - would be nice if they built it up after DoN though with Sammy getting a win over Hardy at a future PPV.


If Matt Hardy is their second biggest star, then that it is a BIG problem.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Hardy needed 2 finisher to put Sammy away


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Erik. said:


> I'm not really a fan of Matt Hardy but there are people genuinely complaining that the companies second biggest star is beating an upcoming star on TV?
> 
> That's how wrestling has always been.
> 
> Maybe it shouldn't have been clean but Guevara shouldn't be going over Hardy on TV - would be nice if they built it up after DoN though with Sammy getting a win over Hardy at a future PPV.


AEW is contradicting itself every time Kenny says they want to push the next generation? then they go out and have fucking Matt Hardy beat Sammy how the fuck is this helping the future? 

Kenny and the bucks have no idea as EVP's

Kenny should go back to NJPW hes clearly in way over his head juggling many hats in AEW.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Oracle said:


> AEW is contradicting itself every time Kenny says they want to push the next generation? then they go out and have fucking Matt Hardy beat Sammy how the fuck is this helping the future?
> 
> Kenny and the bucks have no idea as EVP's
> 
> Kenny should go back to NJPW hes clearly in way over his head juggling many hats in AEW.


The thing is they are pushing the ones who are bringing ratings

Also for the 154654894 times it's Khan who's choosing who get pushed and who's not gettin pushed.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

double post


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> The thing is they are pushing the ones who are bringing ratings
> 
> Also for the 154654894 times it's Khan who's choosing who get pushed and who's not gettin pushed.


and what evidence is there that Matt Hardy produces any kind of rating?

he hasnt got AEW any new viewers


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Oracle said:


> and what evidence is there that Matt Hardy produces any kind of rating?
> 
> he hasnt got AEW any new viewers


The segments ratings (Khan also have the minute by minute ratings).

Also sadly i don't think any wrestler will bring new viewers, you'll need someone who's way more than just a wrestler to do that.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Oracle said:


> and what evidence is there that Matt Hardy produces any kind of rating?
> 
> he hasnt got AEW any new viewers


Hardy is utter garbage. Glad I didn’t watch last night, sounded terrible


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> The segments ratings (Khan also have the minute by minute ratings).
> 
> Also sadly i don't think any wrestler will bring new viewers, you'll need someone who's way more than just a wrestler to do that.


You guys all have the most defeatist attitude. It explains why you tend to settle for the bullshit you're handed. There's 1.4 million possible AEW fans (Minimum) and they fucked it up by giving us terrible stuff like Stunt and Janella and not making the signings a big company should have made. Now we have 700k fans and a bunch of jobbers getting their shit in every week. Why is it that the "trolls" are the ones that want this company to be great?

Kenny should have been the main protagonist for the Elite, not Hardy. Nobody is over and nobody is getting anyone else over.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Cult03 said:


> You guys all have the most defeatist attitude. It explains why you tend to settle for the bullshit you're handed. There's 1.4 million possible AEW fans (Minimum) and they fucked it up by giving us terrible stuff like Stunt and Janella and not making the signings a big company should have made. Now we have 700k fans and a bunch of jobbers getting their shit in every week. Why is it that the "trolls" are the ones that want this company to be great?
> 
> Kenny should have been the main protagonist for the Elite, not Hardy. Nobody is over and nobody is getting anyone else over.


AEW started off hot last year and they are slowly turning into TNA JR. or WCW in its dying days. Seriously a garbage wrestler like Matt Hardy beating Sammy? Terrible......Also Marko Stunt really needs to go away. Lance Archer destroyed him weeks ago he should of been off TV forever after that. Kenny Omegs is ruined and needs to return to NJPW. Nyla needs released, instant channel changer. The only good thing AEW has going for them is Moxley and he’s in a pointless feud with a joke of a character like Brodie Lee....Seriously the dark order blows chunks.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Cult03 said:


> You guys all have the most defeatist attitude. It explains why you tend to settle for the bullshit you're handed. There's 1.4 million possible AEW fans (Minimum) and they fucked it up by giving us terrible stuff like Stunt and Janella and not making the signings a big company should have made. Now we have 700k fans and a bunch of jobbers getting their shit in every week. Why is it that the "trolls" are the ones that want this company to be great?
> 
> Kenny should have been the main protagonist for the Elite, not Hardy. Nobody is over and nobody is getting anyone else over.


Dude when will you understand that you're part of the minority ?

Even on other forums people are not that negative. 

Strangely the ones complaining the most are the ones with the less posts and the ones who joined the forum not long ago.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> Dude when will you understand that you're part of the minority ?
> 
> Even on other forums people are not that negative.
> 
> Strangely the ones complaining the most are the ones with the less posts and the ones who joined the forum not long ago.


People like you make me sick pretending AEW does nothing wrong. Take you fanboy glasses off


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

MoxAsylum said:


> People like you make me sick pretending AEW does nothing wrong. Take you fanboy glasses off


I don't pretend AEW does nothing wrong, i just don't talk about what i didn't like.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> Dude when will you understand that you're part of the minority ?
> 
> Even on other forums people are not that negative.
> 
> Strangely the ones complaining the most are the ones with the less posts and the ones who joined the forum not long ago.


1.4 million viewers, half of them gave up on watching and there's a bunch of people who dislike some of the stuff. Disliking half of the show doesn't put me in the minority. I joined before you by the way, just post less. Really has nothing to do with the content of the words I post, but you guys have to attack the person instead of the words they use hey?


----------



## SteveC484 (May 17, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> Dude when will you understand that you're part of the minority ?
> 
> Even on other forums people are not that negative.
> 
> Strangely the ones complaining the most are the ones with the less posts and the ones who joined the forum not long ago.


He's not part of the minority. Most people who watched the debut seven months ago don't watch anymore. Hardcore fans online love AEW for the most part but they aren't the majority.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

SteveC484 said:


> He's not part of the minority. Most people who watched the debut seven months ago don't watch anymore. Hardcore fans online love AEW for the most part but they aren't the majority.


Dude a big part of the peoples who watched the first episode, only did it because it was THE FIRST episode and because TNT promoted the show a lot. I bet that a good amount of those peoples didn't watch wrestling before.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> Dude a big part of the people who watched the first episode did it because it was THE FIRST episode and because TNT promoted the show a lot.


And then stopped because it wasn't as good as it could have been. They were wrestling fans who wanted something different, quickly realized it wasn't different and went back to not caring.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

SteveC484 said:


> He's not part of the minority. Most people who watched the debut seven months ago don't watch anymore. Hardcore fans online love AEW for the most part but they aren't the majority.


Facts, I hardly watch anymore either Mox and MJF are the only bright spots.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

MoxAsylum said:


> Facts, *I hardly watch anymore* either Mox and MJF are the only bright spots.


Yet you come here and complain about everything.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The Wood said:


> If Matt Hardy is their second biggest star, then that it is a BIG problem.


A big problem that all other stars are contracted to the biggest wrestling organisation in the world?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Oracle said:


> AEW is contradicting itself every time Kenny says they want to push the next generation? then they go out and have fucking Matt Hardy beat Sammy how the fuck is this helping the future?
> 
> Kenny and the bucks have no idea as EVP's
> 
> Kenny should go back to NJPW hes clearly in way over his head juggling many hats in AEW.


This is silly. 

Do you understand what the future means? 

MJF is 24
Allin is 27
Guevara is 26
Page is 28

That is the next generation. 

Id understand if you were moaning about it being clean. Sure, that's rubbish. But I don't really understand the moaning over a bigger experienced star going over a young star of the future in a throwaway Dynamite. 

Did you know of or care about Sammy Guevara this time last year or even when Dynamite started ? 

Probably not. 

Yet you certainly care about him now. Id say for half a year on TV, that's job well done. His time will come. Stop expecting everything now now now.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Erik. said:


> A big problem that all other stars are contracted to the biggest wrestling organisation in the world?


CM Punk, Okada, Scurll, Kross, Fatu and Nick Aldis are all wrestlers they could have signed and/or worked with if they cared enough to try. Or even easier, making Omega a credible wrestler, not punking out PAC to a one eyed Moxley, keeping Hangman on TV during lockdown and not letting Cody put that dumb stipulation on his match so they actually have options in their main event.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> You guys all have the most defeatist attitude. It explains why you tend to settle for the bullshit you're handed. There's 1.4 million possible AEW fans (Minimum) and they fucked it up by giving us terrible stuff like Stunt and Janella and not making the signings a big company should have made. Now we have 700k fans and a bunch of jobbers getting their shit in every week. Why is it that the "trolls" are the ones that want this company to be great?
> 
> Kenny should have been the main protagonist for the Elite, not Hardy. Nobody is over and nobody is getting anyone else over.


That they are pushing Matt fucking Hardy over Kenny in this storyline is asinine. Smart story-telling says you make Kenny a goddamn star in front of whatever new eyes Matt Hardy has brought with him to the company. THAT is how wrestling history has always been.

People using the Bucks and Page not being around as an excuse makes no sense whatsoever. Fact is you’ve been telling this story of the Elite vs Inner Circle. You have TWO members of the Elite to use. Cody is in a program with Archer that was made top storyline.

So, that leaves you with a Kenny Omega as the lone member of the Elite with the recently brought in Matt Hardy. This would have been a perfect time to explain to US audiences why Kenny Omega is a big fucking deal. Instead, you push Matt Hardy to the forefront, further burying Omega as someone for the audience to not care about.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Cult03 said:


> CM Punk, *Okada*, *Scurll, Kross, Fatu and Nick Aldis* are all wrestlers they could have signed and/or worked with if they cared enough to try. Or even easier, making Omega a credible wrestler, not punking out PAC to a one eyed Moxley, keeping Hangman on TV during lockdown and not letting Cody put that dumb stipulation on his match so they actually have options in their main event.


Those guys wouldn't have change a thing in the ratings.

I'm pretty sure than even Marko Stunt is more known than those guys.

For CM Punk they tried, Khan offered a really big contract bigger than anybody else in AEW.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> CM Punk, Okada, Scurll, Kross, Fatu and Nick Aldis are all wrestlers they could have signed and/or worked with if they cared enough to try. Or even easier, making Omega a credible wrestler, not punking out PAC to a one eyed Moxley, keeping Hangman on TV during lockdown and not letting Cody put that dumb stipulation on his match so they actually have options in their main event.


Why is Punk always brought up? He hasn't wrestled for how long? 6 years? And hasn't wrestled since AEW came to be. 

Yeah, Okada is going to leave NJPW. 

Scurrl, Kross, Fatu and Aldis aren't bigger stars than Matt Hardy. Potential to be, sure. But they aren't. 

I agree Omega should have been made more credible. I'm sure there's a story in there somewhere of Omega not being able to get it done in America (Moxley alluded to this) but then they put him in tag matches.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

It's going to be funny when the same people complaining about Omega now will also complain when Omega will be back to his overpowered self, kicking out of 5 finishers and beating everybody.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

bdon said:


> People using the Bucks and Page not being around as an excuse makes no sense whatsoever. Fact is you’ve been telling this story of the Elite vs Inner Circle. You have TWO members of the Elite to use. Cody is in a program with Archer that was made top storyline.
> 
> So, that leaves you with a Kenny Omega as the lone member of the Elite with the recently brought in Matt Hardy. This would have been a perfect time to explain to US audiences why Kenny Omega is a big fucking deal. Instead, you push Matt Hardy to the forefront, further burying Omega as someone for the audience to not care about.


Its not an excuse though.

Bucks and Page aren't around and Cody isn't involved.

Hardy literally said he was sick of Jericho making AEW his personal playground and came here to get him. Bucks called in Hardy to help them out and here we are.

If anything it's a Jericho vs Hardy feud. Which has got tangled in to Elite vs Inner Circle.

Omega has looked the star in every match they've had so far involving eachother.

Its wrestling 101 that when you bring in a star, you don't have them lose or take pins often until it matters.

I assume Hardy won't be pinner until his first real one on one big feud, hopefully to Sammy after DoN - or he gets pinned at DoN and blamed for the loss.

The only thing I've seen wrong with Hardys involvement so far was beating Sammy clean on Dynamite. He should have won, but not clean. 

Or end it as a no contest when the IC attack him. Which then leads to the Bucks and Page coming out.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> It's going to be funny when the same people complaining about Omega now will also complain when Omega will be back to his overpowered self, kicking out of 5 finishers and beating everybody.


Cody in world title match. People moan that he's pushing himself to the top of he card. 

Cody gets rid of oppertunity for future world title matches. People moan that he's now leaving the main event scene weak because he's not involved. 

There will always be contradictions in wrestling.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> Those guys wouldn't have change a thing in the ratings.
> 
> I'm pretty sure than even Marko Stunt is more known than those guys.
> 
> For CM Punk they tried, Khan offered a really big contract bigger than anybody else in AEW.


Not yet, but they'd give more options in the main event, and even the midcard that AEW doesn't really have. Yeah he offered the contract via text message.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Erik. said:


> Why is Punk always brought up? He hasn't wrestled for how long? 6 years? And hasn't wrestled since AEW came to be.
> 
> Yeah, Okada is going to leave NJPW.
> 
> ...


Because he was an option and a good one at that. He's still massively over and anyone who is into wrestling at all would tune in to see him. AEW built their first few shows/ppv's on the fact that he might make an appearance and when people realized he wasn't coming they switched off. 

Not bigger stars, but better options in the future than 3000 year old Damascus who just absolutely sucks.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> Because he was an option and a good one at that. He's still massively over and anyone who is into wrestling at all would tune in to see him. AEW built their first few shows/ppv's on the fact that he might make an appearance and when people realized he wasn't coming they switched off.
> 
> Not bigger stars, but better options in the future than 3000 year old Damascus who just absolutely sucks.


An option at what? Being a commentator? A back stage interviewer? A referee? Because he sure as hell wasn't coming in to wrestle. Considering he hasn't wrestled anywhere since or showed any desire to do so. 

They didn't build anything up. The fans did. They saw the Chicago flag for All Out and made the assumption it meant Punk, mainly because they weren't educated enough to realise what it meant.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Erik. said:


> Cody in world title match. People moan that he's pushing himself to the top of he card.
> 
> Cody gets rid of oppertunity for future world title matches. People moan that he's now leaving the main event scene weak because he's not involved.
> 
> There will always be contradictions in wrestling.


Stop painting everyone with the same brush and have an actual conversation about what people want to see. Cody is a legit main event talent in AEW (Upper midcard in the other company for those playing at home). The problem arises when he's the welcoming committee for every new talent that arrives and has the ability to write compelling television but only utilizes these skills for his own stories. There will always be contradictions because we are all different people with different personalities and opinions and when fans are unable to distinguish the differences between numerous people on a forum.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Cult03 said:


> Not yet, but *they'd give more options in the main event, and even the midcard that AEW doesn't really have*. Yeah he offered the contract via text message.


I agree with that.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Erik. said:


> An option at what? Being a commentator? A back stage interviewer? A referee? Because he sure as hell wasn't coming in to wrestle. Considering he hasn't wrestled anywhere since or showed any desire to do so.
> 
> They didn't build anything up. The fans did. They saw the Chicago flag for All Out and made the assumption it meant Punk, mainly because they weren't educated enough to realise what it meant.


Dude was just coming out of his UFC contract where he was fitter than he ever was when he wrestled. He was absolutely coming back to wrestle if they didn't give him the offer in such an unprofessional manner. Also this is totally the Killer Kross scenario all over again. Before he signed elsewhere he was loved and wanted by AEW fans and now that he hasn't he was never coming back because he hasn't wrestled in a while. 

Oh yeah and they tweeted to him, made numerous comments in interviews, had him at that Starrcast event the same weekend as DON. AEW was using his name to get some hype and there's no doubt they expected to easily sign him because they expected to be direct competitors with WWE. To say he wasn't hinted at very loudly is very dishonest.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> Because he was an option and a good one at that. He's still massively over and anyone who is into wrestling at all would tune in to see him. AEW built their first few shows/ppv's on the fact that he might make an appearance and when people realized he wasn't coming they switched off.
> 
> *Not bigger stars, but better options in the future than 3000 year old Damascus* who just absolutely sucks.


That they went with Hardy vs Jericho, instead of Omega, says all you need to know about The Glass Ceiling.

Ignorant.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> Stop painting everyone with the same brush and have an actual conversation about what people want to see. Cody is a legit main event talent in AEW (Upper midcard in the other company for those playing at home). The problem arises when he's the welcoming committee for every new talent that arrives and has the ability to write compelling television but only utilizes these skills for his own stories. There will always be contradictions because we are all different people with different personalities and opinions and when fans are unable to distinguish the differences between numerous people on a forum.


Hes a welcoming committee for every new talent? Because in the companies infancy, in creating new feuds without television he had a feud with Spears? And because Archer targeted him? Okay. Not sure I agree with that, but fair enough.

Hangman and Omega/Bucks has been pretty compelling and Cody has barely been involved outside of the fact that he's a member of The Elite. 

Its just a shame they don't use scenes from BTE as vignettes on Dynamite to truly show the further character development of Page and the disconnect between him and them.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Erik. said:


> Why is Punk always brought up? He hasn't wrestled for how long? 6 years? And hasn't wrestled since AEW came to be.
> 
> *Yeah, Okada is going to leave NJPW.*
> 
> ...


Forgot to reply to this. Notice how I said or worked with (Noticing reading is difficult for a few of you).

If AEW didn't fuck NJPW over by thinking they were an option for their American project, they could have worked together with people like Okada, Naito, Juice, Suzuki, Sanada and Ospreay. AEW has just always taken the 2nd or 3rd best option since it's beginning.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> Dude was just coming out of his UFC contract where he was fitter than he ever was when he wrestled. He was absolutely coming back to wrestle if they didn't give him the offer in such an unprofessional manner. Also this is totally the Killer Kross scenario all over again. Before he signed elsewhere he was loved and wanted by AEW fans and now that he hasn't he was never coming back because he hasn't wrestled in a while.
> 
> Oh yeah and they tweeted to him, made numerous comments in interviews, had him at that Starrcast event the same weekend as DON. AEW was using his name to get some hype and there's no doubt they expected to easily sign him because they expected to be direct competitors with WWE. To say he wasn't hinted at very loudly is very dishonest.


Yet hasnt wrestled anywhere since or mentioned any desire to do so. 

I love Punk, would love to see him wrestle but it was fan fiction and I warned everyone before All Out to not get your hopes on All Out being a success based on whether or not Punk shows up or you'll be disappointed. Lo and behold..


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

bdon said:


> That they went with Hardy vs Jericho, instead of Omega, says all you need to know about The Glass Ceiling.
> 
> Ignorant.


Yes. That's definitely proof.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Erik. said:


> Yet hasnt wrestled anywhere since or mentioned any desire to do so.
> 
> I love Punk, would love to see him wrestle but it was fan fiction and I warned everyone before All Out to not get your hopes on All Out being a success based on whether or not Punk shows up or you'll be disappointed. Lo and behold..


Cody even said multiple times on twitter " Punk will not be in AEW"


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

That they don’t put the BTE stuff on the show to further Page or anyone’s storylines, leaving Dynamite vignettes and promos for WWE talent: shouldn’t that tell you everything?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Erik. said:


> Hes a welcoming committee for every new talent? Because in the companies infancy, in creating new feuds without television he had a feud with Spears? And because Archer targeted him? Okay. Not sure I agree with that, but fair enough.
> 
> Hangman and Omega/Bucks has been pretty compelling and Cody has barely been involved outside of the fact that he's a member of The Elite.
> 
> Its just a shame they don't use scenes from BTE as vignettes on Dynamite to truly show the further character development of Page and the disconnect between him and them.


Jericho's first title feud, Archer, Butcher and Blade. Just seems like every debut is attacking Cody. 

Hangman has been compelling despite Omega and the Bucks. 

I agree, Kenny isn't as much of an awkward dork on BTE and is much better when he's acting like an asshole. I don't get why they're spreading themselves out so thin by putting good stuff on BTE and shit stuff on Dynamite. Just merge them together and take all of the good.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Erik. said:


> Yet hasnt wrestled anywhere since or mentioned any desire to do so.
> 
> I love Punk, would love to see him wrestle but it was fan fiction and I warned everyone before All Out to not get your hopes on All Out being a success based on whether or not Punk shows up or you'll be disappointed. Lo and behold..


Yet he tabled offers to do so. Tabling offers is showing a desire to do so. Just admit that AEW fucked that up by not taking it seriously and they're going to continue fucking things up by not taking them seriously.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Cody even said multiple times on twitter " Punk will not be in AEW"


And as we all know, saying something won't happen usually means something _will_ happen!


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Danielallen1410 said:


> that’s great, now if you could spend the next six days talking equally about the things you enjoyed as much as the stuff you didn’t rather than never mentioning the positives again and bitching for a whole week about the negatives that would be great.


It would be great if you didn't try and dictate how I post. 



rbl85 said:


> Dude when will you understand that you're part of the minority ?
> 
> Even on other forums people are not that negative.
> 
> Strangely the ones complaining the most are the ones with the less posts and the ones who joined the forum not long ago.


I post on one forum (This one) and read two others occasionally. One is super positive because they're forced to be positive always and another one is Reddit and has a downvote feature which buries the negative comments down the bottom.

Also, add 700,000 people to this minority.



rbl85 said:


> Dude a big part of the peoples who watched the first episode, only did it because it was THE FIRST episode and because TNT promoted the show a lot. I bet that a good amount of those peoples didn't watch wrestling before.


So if AEW put on a big kick ass debut show people wouldn't have come back the following week? People tuned in, didn't care and the audience slowly dropped ever since.



Erik. said:


> Why is Punk always brought up? He hasn't wrestled for how long? 6 years? And hasn't wrestled since AEW came to be.
> 
> Yeah, Okada is going to leave NJPW.
> 
> ...


Punk is always brought up because he pretty much openly said that he'd have signed with AEW if they had any professionalism about offering him a deal and at the time of AEW's launch he was without question the most famous free agent out there. Probably would've taken a big deal with plenty of perks but AEW could have CM Punk in their PPV main event this week instead they have Brodie Lee.

Okada might not have left NJPW but weren't NJPW pissed about the way Omega and The Bucks left? Again, if these guys had any professionalism we might be able to see the ace of New Japan Pro Wrestling on this weeks PPV but instead we have Dustin Rhodes.

Aldis, Fatu, Kross and Scurll aren't bigger stars than Matt Hardy but I'd rather invest in four men with potential rather than a broken down Matt Hardy who was turning fans off 10 years ago let alone now. Matt Hardy isn't even that big of a star anyway he was the less popular member of a popular tag team from the early 2000's. I can't say I've been interested by anything he's done in well over a decade and I'm actually a fan of his older work.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> Cody even said multiple times on twitter " Punk will not be in AEW"


First of all, prove it.

Second of all, I just found an interview where he said the chances were 50/50 after the texting thing came out. So he has literally never actually thought CM Punk signing with AEW was not an option.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> Jericho's first title feud, Archer, Butcher and Blade. Just seems like every debut is attacking Cody.
> 
> Hangman has been compelling despite Omega and the Bucks.
> 
> I agree, Kenny isn't as much of an awkward dork on BTE and is much better when he's acting like an asshole. I don't get why they're spreading themselves out so thin by putting good stuff on BTE and shit stuff on Dynamite. Just merge them together and take all of the good.


So it's gone from welcoming comitte for new talent to being Jerichos first title feud, which funnily enough I thought was Hangman. 

Moxley debuted and attacked Omega. 
Santana and Ortiz attacked the Bucks. 
Dark Order attacked Best Friends.
Brodie Lee attacked SCU, feuding with Moxley. 
Hager attacked and feuded with Dustin. 
Hardy feuding with Jericho. 

So basically out of the 13 people who have debuted from Double or Nothing onwards weve had Spears, Butcher and the Blade and Wardlow attack him. 

Spears to start a feud, mostly filler due to Cody having no feud and no TV show to build anything. 

Butcher and Blade used as mercenaries and Wardlow as bodyguard, all during Cody's feud with MJF. Good ways to introduce all three and make MJF seem more chickenshit. 

Archer, funnily enough the only one who hasn't attacked him but actually started a feud due to an actual reason.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> Yet he tabled offers to do so. Tabling offers is showing a desire to do so. Just admit that AEW fucked that up by not taking it seriously and they're going to continue fucking things up by not taking them seriously.


Why didn't they take it seriously?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Erik. said:


> Why didn't they take it seriously?


Because they refuse to take anything seriously? I don't know, it's beside the point. The point is they didn't take it as seriously as they should have to secure a game changer such as CM Punk. This could have led to the mass exodus we were promised by messenger, Dave Meltzer (Who also played a part in the Punk promotion).


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Erik. said:


> So it's gone from welcoming comitte for new talent to being Jerichos first title feud, which funnily enough I thought was Hangman.
> 
> Moxley debuted and attacked Omega.
> Santana and Ortiz attacked the Bucks.
> ...


First title feud. Stop picking and choosing which parts to read. 

You're right though, it wasn't everyone that debuts, just the ones that seem to matter. The shows only been on like 7 months and he's already had feuds with Jericho, Allin, Archer, MJF, Spears. 4 of the biggest talents in the company and Spears.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Erik. said:


> Why didn't they take it seriously?


They've got nobody there with a history of wrestling management let alone wrestling management on a national or international level. They didn't know that it's best to table an offer to a huge star by sitting them down in a nice office and putting them up in a nice hotel they think it's acceptable just to drop a text.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> Because they refuse to take anything seriously? I don't know, it's beside the point. The point is they didn't take it as seriously as they should have to secure a game changer such as CM Punk. This could have led to the mass exodus we were promised by messenger, Dave Meltzer (Who also played a part in the Punk promotion).


Or maybe. Just maybe. CM Punk wasn't interested in playing wrestler again?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> First title feud. Stop picking and choosing which parts to read.
> 
> You're right though, it wasn't everyone that debuts, just the ones that seem to matter. The shows only been on like 7 months and he's already had feuds with Jericho, Allin, Archer, MJF, Spears. 4 of the biggest talents in the company and Spears.


But you said welcoming committee for new talent then proceed to bring up something completely different. Comprende? 

Except Cody hasn't had a feud with Spears whilst on TV. The feud ended before they even went live. Not even sure I'd call Allin/Cody a feud. MJF, Jericho and Archer sure. 

And Moxley has had feuds with Omega, Jericho and Brodie Lee. 

Omega has had feuds with Moxley, PAC, Jericho. 

Jericho has had feuds with Cody, Omega, Moxley, Hardy.

Almost as if AEW like their talent to have multiple feuds that sometimes intertwine. Crazy I know.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Erik. said:


> Or maybe. Just maybe. CM Punk wasn't interested in playing wrestler again?


That's certainly one way to spin it when things don't go your way. I appreciate your positive outlook, but why would he table offers from people he has had no issue with just to say no and say they approached him incorrectly?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Cult03 said:


> First of all, prove it.
> 
> Second of all, I just found an interview where he said the chances were 50/50 after the texting thing came out. So he has literally never actually thought CM Punk signing with AEW was not an option.


I really have to find a tweet who's like a year old ?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Erik. said:


> But you said welcoming committee for new talent then proceed to bring up something completely different. Comprende?
> 
> Except Cody hasn't had a feud with Spears whilst on TV. The feud ended before they even went live. Not even sure I'd call Allin/Cody a feud. MJF, Jericho and Archer sure.
> 
> ...


So, you don’t include Allin and Spears, but you say Omega has had a feud with Jericho. Bullshit and you fucking know it. Moxley is the only feud in Kenny’s history that got any kind of significant airtime. Admit it: Omega has been made out to be a joke.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Erik. said:


> But you said welcoming committee for new talent then proceed to bring up something completely different. Comprende?
> 
> Except Cody hasn't had a feud with Spears whilst on TV. The feud ended before they even went live. Not even sure I'd call Allin/Cody a feud. MJF, Jericho and Archer sure.
> 
> ...


Maybe start comprehending the English language before you delve into Spanish. Hyperbole for example.

Yeah they aren't feuds, you're right. Cody is doing just fine and nobody is suspicious of the reasons behind why he does things. You cherry picked the one part of my original comment that meant the least by the way. A fun tactic of the AEW super fan. Remember that I was the one arguing he should be in the top feuds and you painted everyone with the same brush. Holy tangent, Batman.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> That's certainly one way to spin it when things don't go your way. I appreciate your positive outlook, but why would he table offers from people he has had no issue with just to say no and say they approached him incorrectly?


They messaged him, rang him and met with him. How should they have approached him?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> I really have to find a tweet who's like a year old ?


Yeah, to you know.. Prove your point?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

bdon said:


> So, you don’t include Allin and Spears, but you say Omega has had a feud with Jericho. Bullshit and you fucking know it. Moxley is the only feud in Kenny’s history that got any kind of significant airtime. Admit it: Omega has been made out to be a joke.


Ey?

Cody and Spears fued started way before television. Spears moved onto Janela when they got to television. Cody moved onto Jericho.

But sure add Allin if you want. Doest dispute the fact that all the top stars have had overlapping feuds for the past 7 months. 

Omega and Jericho (inner circle vs Elite) have been feuding for the duration of TV ffs.

Omega has been made to be significantly weaker than he should be. Sure. Tag team title reign aside.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Erik. said:


> They messaged him, rang him and met with him. How should they have approached him?


In an office. By not badgering him with text messages afterwards. Hey, Punk is the one saying the way they approached him wasn't sufficient. If he wasn't interested he would have just said wrestling isn't for him anymore but instead he talked about how they approached him not being the best option. Unless Punk is an absolute cunt of a person (Could be the case), human psychology dictates that he would have went with the former if he hadn't felt like he was somehow wronged by those at AEW. What reason would he have to publicly shit on them otherwise?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> In an office. By not badgering him with text messages afterwards. Hey, Punk is the one saying the way they approached him wasn't sufficient. If he wasn't interested he would have just said wrestling isn't for him anymore but instead he talked about how they approached him not being the best option. Unless Punk is an absolute cunt of a person (Could be the case), human psychology dictates that he would have went with the former if he hadn't felt like he was somehow wronged by those at AEW. What reason would he have to publicly shit on them otherwise?


Where's the proof they "badgered him" with text messages afterwards? 

I always notice that Punk is always wronged or mistreated in his stories.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

simply do not understand the push of matt hardy over younger talent. feels dumb imo.

a few nasty bumps tonight also. hope no serious injuries.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> - Darby Allin segment makes no sense. Okay he's standing around playing with fire in black and white. Give me a reason to care about this man and be emotionally invested in his story. They've had since October to do this and they either don't care to or don't know how to. He's just a dark moody loner because reasons. Great story telling.


I'm sure they did. 






Though it probably would have been smart to air this again in Dynamite.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> In an office. By not badgering him with text messages afterwards. Hey, Punk is the one saying the way they approached him wasn't sufficient. If he wasn't interested he would have just said wrestling isn't for him anymore but instead he talked about how they approached him not being the best option. Unless Punk is an absolute cunt of a person (Could be the case), human psychology dictates that he would have went with the former if he hadn't felt like he was somehow wronged by those at AEW. What reason would he have to publicly shit on them otherwise?


You go all out for a guy like Punk. First class flight to meet with you, picked up in a limousine and dropped off to a five star hotel, tour of the AEW offices, meeting with whoever they had signed on at that point (Cody, Kenny etc) and you make a fair offer.

Text message is how you'd treat a local independent talent that you're wanting to book at the rec hall.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> You go all out for a guy like Punk. First class flight to meet with you, picked up in a limousine and dropped off to a five star hotel, tour of the AEW offices, meeting with whoever they had signed on at that point (Cody, Kenny etc) and you make a fair offer.
> 
> Text message is how you'd treat a local independent talent that you're wanting to book at the rec hall.


They met in person. Again, you have no clue how an offer was conducted.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Erik. said:


> I'm sure they did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Legit no bullshit if they had happened to have aired this on Dynamite this week it would've topped anything else on the show. They need more of this and they need it for more of their characters.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Erik. said:


> They met in person. Again, you have no clue how an offer was conducted.


Did they have a formal meeting in person? If so that's the time you make your offer. You don't text message your offer or negotiate that way.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Legit no bullshit if they had happened to have aired this on Dynamite this week it would've topped anything else on the show. They need more of this and they need it for more of their characters.


They're VERY good at this. 

And they done a few of these before they were on TV as a way of building hype for their PPVs and building their characters.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Legit no bullshit if they had happened to have aired this on Dynamite this week it would've topped anything else on the show. They need more of this and they need it for more of their characters.


That type of thing do really bad in the ratings.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Catching Dynamite now. What the hell is going on, why is AEW so fucking had at making stables. I think honestly its because the vision for aew is to soft but it will change.

I really wanna see good factions ,still have hope aew will be good at this.

Ps i hope all you wins loses nerds will shut up now, because we know now they dont matter lol.


As a promotion i think aew will be in good position in the business in a year. Just my predictions and lets hope so it needs it


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Did they have a formal meeting in person? If so that's the time you make your offer. You don't text message your offer or negotiate that way.


If they met in person, I'd assume it woukd be in a formal matter, yes. 

However, I wasn't there nor do I know the ins and outs of what happened. 

What I do know and these are the facts. CM Punk didn't sign and he hasn't wrestled anywhere since.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Why are we arguing about CM Punk? He would be awesome in AEW.. But he's retired from wrestling.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> That type of thing do really bad in the ratings.


What do you base this on? They barely ever air anything like this.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Geeee said:


> Why are we arguing about CM Punk? He would be awesome in AEW.. But he's retired from wrestling.


Don't know...


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Honestly, I'm not the biggest fan of Broken Matt Hardy but I dunno his appearance hasn't annoyed me as much as I thought it would. The street fight was great. Also I liked the vignette where Jericho tried to recruit Vanguard 1 into the Inner Circle and got out of the hot tub in his leather pants.

Sammy Guevara has been racking up losses since the beginning. Did people just notice now that someone they don't like got the W?

I seriously think Sammy's only W in a singles match with a named opponent is Dustin Rhodes and they went 1-1


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Weak go home show, AEW needs to shake things up after DoN.
Fenix/ OC was great. Hopefully Fenix isn't hurt.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Ok finishes the show, aew is doing a great job utilizing the entire promises for wandering around and making different use of it

Not sure I'm the only one but i love that aew keeps exposing the camera men and camera setups from other angles. It makes it look less perfect more real. Thats what i hated that wwe has become. this Cookie cutter perfect clean product. 

Lets see some fucking camera wires on the groun, something lol


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

bdon said:


> That they don’t put the BTE stuff on the show to further Page or anyone’s storylines, leaving Dynamite vignettes and promos for WWE talent: shouldn’t that tell you everything?


But not every WWE talent was getting promo time from the very beginning. Moxley barely got any promo time in the first couple of months of Dynamite. The fans had to make their voice heard on social media to give AEW a wake up call by demanding more Moxley promos.

No one is doing the same for Omega, because his promos are simply not in demand. Based on his promo work throughout his career, you can see why.


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

Can't get into this Brodie Lee character. It sucks, his stable sucks and he's not good enough in the ring for me to care about him past this whole stuff. Moxley/Lee has no hype behind it for me.

Wasn't a bad show, though. Sammy/Hardy was good and Sammy sold his ass off as usual, made Hardy look good. The final brawl was good too.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Erik. said:


> I'm sure they did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bingo.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> You go all out for a guy like Punk. First class flight to meet with you, picked up in a limousine and dropped off to a five star hotel, tour of the AEW offices, meeting with whoever they had signed on at that point (Cody, Kenny etc) and you make a fair offer.
> 
> Text message is how you'd treat a local independent talent that you're wanting to book at the rec hall.


i really wanted punk in aew but I fear he’s a complete asshole to work with, it would likely only be a year before he would be complaining in aew. Blokes so talented and entertaining but he’s a miserable fucker who likes to complain.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

So was No.10/Preston Vance injury written out already? Or does he come back with a plated cast or something? They sold Dustin's broken arm for a month or two at least, would would expect the same here if Vance is sticking around in the Dark Order.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

How to spot the trolls:
Omega match- "It's too long. Why is Omega having a long match with a tag wrestler? This is trash."
Hardy match- "Why is Sammy wrestling this old guy (as opposed to another equally or lesser known wrestler that does nothing for his name recognition)? Omega should be the star. This is trash."
Jesus Christ comes back and gives us Macho Man vs Omega: "Macho is washed up and old. He needs to let the new generation have the spotlight. Omega should put him away in 3 minutes. This is trash."

Never happy, no matter what.



Chip Chipperson said:


> You go all out for a guy like Punk. First class flight to meet with you, picked up in a limousine and dropped off to a five star hotel, tour of the AEW offices, meeting with whoever they had signed on at that point (Cody, Kenny etc) and you make a fair offer.
> 
> Text message is how you'd treat a local independent talent that you're wanting to book at the rec hall.


Punk sucks. He destroyed his brand by completely getting smoked. He went into both of those UFC fights looking flabby, and he clearly didn't train. Pro wrestling should not welcome him back. His intent in doing those fights was to damage WWE, and he damaged the whole business. He fucked everyone over.



Chip Chipperson said:


> Why would you laugh your ass off about AEW not valuing one of it's future stars?


Is he? Or is he just a comical mid-card act? I saw it as them trolling the MJF fanboys.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

I’m hoping Dark Order is being written off altogether. Let it go Kahn, just do a Vince and act like we forgot it existed just like The Nightmare Collective. 

I was looking forward to Jake/Arn but it wasn’t as good as I hoped, they should have been knocking that out the park. I’ve always loved Jake, he was my guy as a kid and it was nice to hear from Arn. I’d rather Brandi wasn’t involved but hey. Weird that Cody and Lance weren’t on the go home show but I guess they expected this to go better than it did. A shame but the match has been built great as it is. 

I liked Pac’s promo, but then again he’s one of those I’ve always liked and frustrated me (for his sake) that when was hitting the ball running in WWE with his heel run there they literally bumped him off the card. Thankfully he’s going to get used well in AEW on his own merit. 

Cassidy and Fenix’s match was great, but those dives and spots at the end were just so unnecessary and in Fenix’s case in particular looked scary. I guess they didn’t want to do a WWE ‘every is climbing a ladder in the go home, because it’s a ladder match’ spiel but I’m not sure why any of them felt they needed to risk themselves like that. I hope they are all okay. They have a star in Cassidy, I just hope they handle him well and don‘t over shoot it.

It was mentioned on the page before and something I have agreed and raised before in that with people like Allin they need to show this stuff they are hiding away on Youtube on TV, to allow us to know more about the guy. And not just him, all their newer talents. They have the content there ready to go, use it.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Jake vs Arn should have been pre-taped in a backstage sitdown type. It wasn't bad, but that is not the thing you should do when there is no fans. Also the attempt to get physical was depressing - I mean they're 61yo and 64yo respectively, who wants to see that? Then again Sting is 61yo and DDP is 64yo and I bet they could still go a bit.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So did anyone else here Jake call Arn “thick” last night? 

So.....did he mean “thick” or “thicc”. I mean Jake is the same guy who basically said he gets off on watching Lance Archer so I can’t really tell here, lol.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Legit no bullshit if they had happened to have aired this on Dynamite this week it would've topped anything else on the show. They need more of this and they need it for more of their characters.


I mean, they should have put it on Dynamite, but from my recollection, I’ve not heard of Darby Allin having any WWE background. So fuck him, right?Only the WWE guys get character-building moments.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> That type of thing do really bad in the ratings.


The entire show do really bad in the ratings


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> The entire show do really bad in the ratings


Lmfao


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Erik. said:


> If they met in person, I'd assume it woukd be in a formal matter, yes.
> 
> However, I wasn't there nor do I know the ins and outs of what happened.
> 
> What I do know and these are the facts. CM Punk didn't sign and he hasn't wrestled anywhere since.


They met him at a cafe. They called him and they texted him the contract. This is from Cody's mouth. It wasn't good enough. You're avoiding the questions asked about why he would entertain the offer then fuck them over publicly by calling them unprofessional.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> So was No.10/Preston Vance injury written out already? Or does he come back with a plated cast or something? They sold Dustin's broken arm for a month or two at least, would would expect the same here if Vance is sticking around in the Dark Order.


It's hard to predict. Yeah, he had his arm broken but Sammy Guevara had a neck injury for the past 2 weeks and at some points wasn't selling it. Same with Marko Stunt being launched into the crowd and tossed into a barricade by an angry mad man in Lance Archer only to return the following week looking fine and getting in the face of Brodie Lee.

I guess we shall see. I wouldn't be surprised to see No.10 turn up next week without a cast on.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The cafe thing sounds about right. They had a serious convo with Jericho about starting AEW at the famous restaurant you see in a lot of the Japan BTE’s.

Jericho is just far more likely to be fine with that sort of thing vs Punk who has always had a much higher opinion of himself.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

TD Stinger said:


> So did anyone else here Jake call Arn “thick” last night?
> 
> So.....did he mean “thick” or “thicc”. I mean Jake is the same guy who basically said he gets off on watching Lance Archer so I can’t really tell here, lol.


Could very well be
Long term storytelling


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Danielallen1410 said:


> i really wanted punk in aew but I fear he’s a complete asshole to work with, it would likely only be a year before he would be complaining in aew. Blokes so talented and entertaining but he’s a miserable fucker who likes to complain.


...but Punk's entertaining largely BECAUSE he's a miserable fucker who likes to complain, so it's a bit of a catch-22


----------

